# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Η απρόβλεπτη διαδρομή μιας αυτοανάλυσης...

## FairyInBoots

Πόσο αντιφατικοί μπορεί να είμαστε! Πόσο παρανοϊκά αντιφατικές οι σκέψεις και οι πράξεις μας!

Όταν μου κάνουν ένα κοπλιμέντο, είτε για τον εσωτερικό μου κόσμο/ χαρίσματα. είτε για την εξωτερική μου εμφάνιση, κομπιάζω, νοιώθω άβολα, αν και μέσα μου νοιώθω επιβεβαίωση για κάτι που ήδη ξέρω, αλλά το να το ακούω από κάποιον άλλο μου προκαλεί σχεδόν ντροπή, σαν να είναι κακό να το δεχτώ, ότι αν το κάνω θα φανώ ξιπασμένη, θα καβαλήσω το καλάμι. Ξέρω πώς δεν είναι έτσι, δεν είμαι ξιπασμένη, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω βρει έναν υγιή τρόπο να δέχομαι τις φιλοφρονήσεις, να αντιδρώ με υγιή τρόπο. έτσι, καταλήγω να αντιδρώ σαν να μην την πολυπιστεύω, σαν να την αρνούμαι. 

Από την άλλη πλευρά, ενώ τα κοπλιμέντα μου προκαλούν αμηχανία, παρατηρώ τον εαυτό μου να έχει όνειρα μεγαλείου, για παράδειγμα ότι θα μπορέσω να βοηθήσω τους ανθρώπους να δουν μέσα τους, ότι μπορεί να σώσω μια σχέση που είναι έτοιμη να καταστραφεί, ότι θα συμβάλλω στην αλλαγή του κόσμου προς το καλύτερο. Όλα αυτά μοιάζουν να είναι η ουσία της ύπαρξής μου, ο ανώτερος σκοπός μου και όταν έρχομαι αντιμέτωπη με μια τέτοια περίπτωση, σχεδόν εκστασιάζομαι, βλέπω με τη φαντασία μου ότι τα έχω καταφέρει και ότι έχω βοηθήσει να αλλάξει κάτι/ κάποιος προς το καλύτερο. Μέσα στη φαντασία μου όμως δεν περιλαμβάνονται οι ευχαριστίες/ ευγνωμοσύνη από τους άλλους ούτε λεπτό, σαν να μην έχουν την παραμικρή σημασία. Αυτό που μετράει για μένα είναι ότι βοήθησα να αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο, να αποκτήσουν οι άνθρωποι επαφή με τον εαυτό τους, να συμπεριφέρονται με αγάπη και σεβασμό στον εαυτό τους, στους συνανθρώπους τους και στο περιβάλλον. 

Όταν μοιράζομαι αυτές τις φαντασιώσεις με κοντινά μου πρόσωπα, πολλές φορές προσπαθούν να με προσγείωσουν, λέγοντάς μου ότι δεν εξαρτώνται όλα από εμένα, δεν είμαι παντοδύναμη και δε μπορώ να αλλάξω τους ανθρώπους ούτε τον κόσμο. Πολλές φορές χάνω κι εγώ το κουράγιο μου, γιατί συνειδητοποιώ πως το σύστημα πίσω από τη συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων, αυτοί που μας κυβερνούν και ορίζουν τις πράξεις μας, είναι πολύ δυνατά για να ηττηθούν από ένα μόνο άτομο και πως εφόσον δεν έχω μεγάλη εξουσία και μυστικιστικές γνώσεις, η δράση μου μπορεί να είναι μόνο τοπική, στα κοντινά μου άτομα και πολλές φορές ανεπιτυχής, γιατί είναι κι αυτοί επηρεασμένοι από το σύστημα. Π.χ. όταν μια φίλη μου έχει πολύ επίπονη περίοδο, της προτείνω να δοκιμάσει ένα μείγμα βοτάνων που ξέρω ότι κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά και είναι αγνό, αυτή όμως επιμένει να πάρει mesoulite μ' ένα σωρό παρενέργειες, επειδή έτσι έμαθε, δεν εμπιστεύεται το φυσικό. Ή η μητέρα μου, αντί να πιει βαλεριάνα ή πασσιφλόρα ή ένα σωρό άλλα βότανα που ηρεμούν το νευρικό σύστημα και βοηθούν στον ύπνο, προτιμάει να πάρει μισό ή ένα lexotanil. 

Μετά, μερικές φορές μπαίνω σε σκέψεις και αναρωτιέμαι, γιατί να επιμένω τόσο πολύ να κάνει ο άλλος αυτό που του προτείνω; Γιατί να δυσανασχετώ και να νοιώθω ακύρωση όταν δεν το κάνει; Ποιά είμαι εγώ που θα του πει τι θα κάνει και θα επιμένω κιόλας; Δημοκρατία δεν έχουμε; Αν θέλει να αντιμετωπίσει τοπικά το πρόβλημά του με χημικά, αντί να το λύσει από τη ρίζα με φυτικά προϊόντα ή με ομοιοπαθητική, έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να το κάνει κι εγώ κανένα δικαίωμα να τον πρήζω και να γίνομαι επίμονη και σπαστική. Η ελευθερία του καθενός σταματάει εκεί που αρχίζει η ελευθερία του άλλου. Κι όπως λέει ο αδερφός μου, οι άνθρωποι δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν και το έχει δείξει η ιστορία, η οποία επαναλαμβάνεται. Και καλά θα κάνεις να το δεχτείς και να κοιτάξεις τη ζωή σου, αντί να προσπαθείς να το αλλάξεις. Δεν αλλάζει ο κόσμος. 

Και προσωρινά με πείθει και νοιώθω κάτι μέσα μου να κατακερματίζεται. Νοιώθω χωρίς αποστολή, νοιώθω πώς μόνος μου σκοπός είναι να πάω στη δουλειά, να βγάλω χρήματα για να επιβιώσω, να φάω, να κοιμηθώ, να βγω έξω για να διασκεδάσω και να ξεχάσω την αδυναμία μου και φυσικά να αναπαραχθώ. Να αναπαράγω τι άραγε; Την έλλειψη σκοπού; Τη ματαιότητα; Τη ρουτίνα; Το σύστημα; Την υποδούλωση στις τρομαχτικές αυτές δυνάμεις που συστηματικά μας αποχαυνώνουν και μας κυβερνάνε; Γιατί να φέρω στον κόσμο κι άλλους εκπροσώπους της ματαιότητας; Γιατί να τους το κάνω αυτό; Καλά δεν είναι εκεί, στη λήθη της ανυπαρξίας;

Μετά αναρωτιέμαι καμιά φορά, τι νόημα έχουν τα ενδιαφέροντά μου; Γιατί διάλεξα (ή με διάλεξαν) τη μουσική, τα βότανα, τα ταξίδια, την εξερεύνηση, τα κοσμήματα, την ψυχανάλυση, το ψάξιμο μέσα στις ψυχές των ανθρώπων και τη δική μου; Μήπως τελικά υπάρχει ελπίδα; Μήπως ακόμα κι αν επηρεάσω δύο άτομα από τα εκατό αυτό είναι αρκετό; 

Και ξαφνικά η ζωή μου αποκτά νόημα ξανά. Ποιος ξέρει για πόσο όμως; ;)

----------


## Asterix

Koπελιά,σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα...Και εγώ το νιώθω αυτό και να πάω κόντρα στο σύστημα και προσπαθώ να πείσω τους άλλους ότι η μουσική που ακούω εγώ,οι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί που ακούω,οι σειρές ου βλέπω στην τηλεόραση,το πώς ντύνομαι εγώ,η ομάδα που είμαι,η πολιτική ιδεολογία που έχω και συνολικότερα η άποψη μου για την ζωή ότι είναι τα καλύτερα και ακυρώνω τους άλλους...Αλλά με εμένα τι συμβαίνει...Πράγματι,πιστέυ ω ότι αυτά που κάνω εγώ ή που πιστεύω ότι είναι τα πιο σωστά και νομίζω γενικά ότι θα σώσει τον κόσμο πολλές φορές αποό το σύστημα,τους δήθεν και έτσι...Νομίζω ότι αυτό λέγεται μεγαλομανεία...Αλλά,αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό...Απλά,έχουμε άποψη και δεν πάμε με τον \'\'σωρό\'\' που τρώει σαν \'\'χάπατο\'\',ότι του \'\'πλασάρουνε\'\'...

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλησπέρα.:)
Αυτή την αίσθηση της παντοδυναμίας χρειάζεται να αναλύσεις.Έχεις επισκεφτεί κάποιον ψυχολόγο;
Tα ερωτήματά σου πάνω σε ό,τι ως τώρα θεωρούσες δεδομένο,σημαίνει πως έχεις αρχίσει να\"πιάνεις\"τα μηνύματα πως ανάμεσα στην παντοδυναμία και στην πραγματικότητα,υπάρχει μεγάλη διάσταση.Από εκεί πηγάζει η απαξίωση,η ακύρωση και η απογοήτευση.Από προσπάθειες να σταθούμε στο βάθρο που μας στήσαμε,αλλά που δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## FairyInBoots

Καλησπέρα Rain and Wind!

Η απάντησή σου με κάνει να αισθάνομαι λίγο περίεργα είναι η αλήθεια. Στην αρχή ψιλοχαλάστηκα, γιατί σκέφτηκα πώς αυτό που περιγράφω δεν είναι ότι έχω αίσθηση παντοδυναμίας, αλλά ότι βλέπω κάποια στραβά στον κόσμο, βλέπω επίσης και κάποιες λύσεις, δε μπορώ να ανεχτώ να αποβλακώνουν εμένα και τους συνανθρώπους μου αυτοί που μας κυβερνάνε και θα ήθελα πολύ να μπορούσα να βρω συμμάχους σ αυτή τη μάχη με τη σαπίλα, την οποία έχω από καιρό χαμένη. Μάλλον αίσθημα ανημποριάς έχω, παρά παντοδυναμίας. Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να είχα δύναμη και γνώση για να αλλάξω κάποια πράγματα προς το καλύτερο. 

Τι σημαίνει όμως προς το καλύτερο; Ποια είμαι εγώ για να μπορώ να κρίνω τι είναι καλύτερο για τον κόσμο; Επειδή είναι καλύτερο για εμένα σημαίνει ότι είναι καλύτερο και για τους άλλους; 

Λοιπόν, ας μου απαντήσουν οι άλλοι. Για εμένα προς το καλύτερο, σημαίνει να υπάρχει σωστή και ολοκληρωμένη εκπαίδευση και παιδεία στον κόσμο (αντί για αποχαύνωση, παραπληροφόρηση και εκπαίδευση κάφρων), ίση κατανομή των αγαθών σε όλους, ισότητα μεταξύ των ανθρώπων, ελευθερία στις επιλογές, σεβασμός προς τον εαυτό, τον συνάνθρωπο και το περιβάλλον, ειρήνη, πρόσβαση στην υγεία μέσα κυρίως από φυσικούς τρόπους, χωρίς παρενέργειες και χωρίς εκμετάλλευση κτλ κτλ. 

Προφανώς εδώ έχουμε την περιγραφή μιας ουτοπικής κοινωνίας κι εγώ είμαι ένα ρομαντικό κοριτσάκι που πετάει στα σύννεφα και μάλλον πρέπει να προσγειωθεί από μόνο του πριν φάει τα μούτρα του.

Όμως όχι, δεν πετάω στα σύννεφα, ξέρω πολύ καλά ποια είναι η πραγματικότητα και ότι είναι ανέφικτο να την αλλάξω, δεν πάυω όμως να ελπίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή όλοι αυτοί που σκέφτονται σαν εμένα (και είναι πολλοί, πολύ περισσότεροι από αυτούς που κυβερνούνε, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι φοβισμένοι, απασχολημένοι με την \"ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗ\" και διασκορπισμένοι, δεν είναι ενωμένοι) να μπορούσαν να ξεφύγουν από την αίσθηση αδυναμίας τους και να διεκδικούσαμε όλοι μαζί τη ζωή μας όπως πραγματικά την ονειρευόμαστε. Γιατί δε μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι αυτός ο κόσμος είναι αυτό που ονειρεύεστε όλοι εσείς εκεί έξω για τον εαυτό σας και τα παιδιά σας. Απλά δε μπορώ. 

Για να καταλήξω λοιπόν, έχω να θέσω ένα ερώτημα: το πρόβλημά μου είναι η δική μου αίσθηση παντοδυναμίας, ή η αίσθηση αδυναμίας και η απραγία του κόσμου; Δε μπορεί να είμαι μόνη μου, να πάρει. Δε μπορώ να το πιστέψω ότι μόνο εγώ τα βλέπω έτσι.

----------


## FairyInBoots

> _Originally posted by Asterix_
> Koπελιά,σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα...Και εγώ το νιώθω αυτό και να πάω κόντρα στο σύστημα και προσπαθώ να πείσω τους άλλους ότι η μουσική που ακούω εγώ,οι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί που ακούω,οι σειρές ου βλέπω στην τηλεόραση,το πώς ντύνομαι εγώ,η ομάδα που είμαι,η πολιτική ιδεολογία που έχω και συνολικότερα η άποψη μου για την ζωή ότι είναι τα καλύτερα και ακυρώνω τους άλλους...Αλλά με εμένα τι συμβαίνει...Πράγματι,πιστέυ ω ότι αυτά που κάνω εγώ ή που πιστεύω ότι είναι τα πιο σωστά και νομίζω γενικά ότι θα σώσει τον κόσμο πολλές φορές αποό το σύστημα,τους δήθεν και έτσι...Νομίζω ότι αυτό λέγεται μεγαλομανεία...Αλλά,αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό...Απλά,έχουμε άποψη και δεν πάμε με τον \'\'σωρό\'\' που τρώει σαν \'\'χάπατο\'\',ότι του \'\'πλασάρουνε\'\'...


Καλησπέρα Asterix!

Βασικά, δε νομίζω πώς μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα, αν και μέρος αυτού που περιγράφεις το έκανα πολύ παλιότερα, π.χ. απαξίωνα όσους ακούγανε ένα είδος μουσικής που εγώ θεωρούσα ανούσιο. Δεν το κάνω πλέον, κρατάω τις προτιμήσεις μου για μένα και σέβομαι των άλλων, κανένας δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να επιβάλει τις προτιμήσεις του στον άλλο, ούτε και τις ιδέες του. Ούτε έχουμε το δικαίωμα να ακυρώνουμε τον άλλον, ο καθένας είναι όπως είναι.

----------


## RainAndWind

Fairy in Boots,πολλά από τα ιδανικά σου τα μοιράζομαι κι εγώ.Με τη διαφορά πως μέσα μου έχουν αποσυνδεθεί από το αίσθημα της αυτοαξίας μου από όσους τα αμφισβητούν.Αν κάποιον δεν τον πείσω,δε θα πάψω να νιώθω ένα ικανό και άξιο άτομο.Ούτε θα θεωρήσω τον άλλον ανίκανο ή ανάξιο.
Βλέπεις λοιπόν πως έχεις συνδέσει την αίσθηση της αξίας με τα επιτεύγματα κοινωνικής επιρροής ή αλλαγών.Ενώ είναι πάντα θεμιτό και πρέπον να παλεύω γι αυτά που πιστεύω,χρειάζεται να ξέρω πως οι αλλαγές στις κοινωνίες δεν έρχονται δια της επιβολής,άρα δε θα νιώσω ακύρωση όταν ο άλλος δεν ενστερνιστεί τις αρχές μου.Παλεύω για αλλαγή είναι άλλο,άλλο η επιθυμία για αλλαγή να έχει μέσα μου πάρει χώρο τόσο που να μπορεί να με ακυρώσει.Με τι έχω συνδέσει την αξία μου;

Mήπως στην πραγματική του διάσταση το ζήτημα είναι αυτές οι συνδέσεις,μία προβολή αρνητικών συναισθημάτων πάνω σε άλλους και γι αυτό με επηρεάζει τόσο;
Οι αδύναμοι άλλοι,η δυνατή εγώ,μήπως είναι στην πραγματικότητα εγώ που συνδέω την αίσθηση της αυταξίας μου με την επιρροή;Αν λοιπόν ο κόσμος δεν αλλάξει,εγώ θα είμαι δυστυχισμένη μέσα σ\'αυτόν;Ή προχωρώ γνωρίζοντας πως εισπράττω όχι από την επιρροή αλλά από την ίδια την αίσθηση δικαίου;

----------


## keep_walking

> airy in Boots,πολλά από τα ιδανικά σου τα μοιράζομαι κι εγώ.Με τη διαφορά πως μέσα μου έχουν αποσυνδεθεί από το αίσθημα της αυτοαξίας μου από όσους τα αμφισβητούν.Αν κάποιον δεν τον πείσω,δε θα πάψω να νιώθω ένα ικανό και άξιο άτομο.Ούτε θα θεωρήσω τον άλλον ανίκανο ή ανάξιο.


Καλημερα rain...ευχαριστω για αυτο το κομματι σοφιας το χρειαζομουν τωρα.
Να σαι καλα.

----------


## Alobar

\'... Προφανώς εδώ έχουμε την περιγραφή μιας ουτοπικής κοινωνίας κι εγώ είμαι ένα ρομαντικό κοριτσάκι που πετάει στα σύννεφα και μάλλον πρέπει να προσγειωθεί από μόνο του πριν φάει τα μούτρα του.

Όμως όχι, δεν πετάω στα σύννεφα, ξέρω πολύ καλά ποια είναι η πραγματικότητα και ότι είναι ανέφικτο να την αλλάξω, δεν πάυω όμως να ελπίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή όλοι αυτοί που σκέφτονται σαν εμένα (και είναι πολλοί, πολύ περισσότεροι από αυτούς που κυβερνούνε, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι φοβισμένοι, απασχολημένοι με την \"ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗ\" και διασκορπισμένοι, δεν είναι ενωμένοι) να μπορούσαν να ξεφύγουν από την αίσθηση αδυναμίας τους και να διεκδικούσαμε όλοι μαζί τη ζωή μας όπως πραγματικά την ονειρευόμαστε. Γιατί δε μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι αυτός ο κόσμος είναι αυτό που ονειρεύεστε όλοι εσείς εκεί έξω για τον εαυτό σας και τα παιδιά σας. Απλά δε μπορώ...\' 


Καλημέρα φίλη με το πανέμορφο νικ. Θαρρώ πώς έβαλες ένα πολύ ουσιώδες για μένα θέμα και με την ευκαιρία του θα σταματήσω και να γράφω καθότι είμαι σε θέση να αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ναι μεν έχω πολλά πράγματα να πω σε διάφορα θρεντς, αλλά δε μου το επιτρέπει η κατάσταση στην οποία έχω περιέλθει. Πολύ εύστοχα έγραψες στην αρχή πως όταν εισπράττεις ένα θετικό σχόλιο για κάποιο απ\' τα χαρακτηριστικά σου, νιώθεις ένα είδος αμηχανίας και στην ουσία φοβάσαι να το παραδεχτείς μήπως κι αφήσεις την εντύπωση ότι είσαι ξιπασμένη. Ναι, είναι οξύμωρο αλλά όντως συμβαίνει. Εγώ θα σε πάω λίγο παραπέρα μεγαλώνοντας την αντιφατικότητά του, λέγοντάς σου πως όταν \'δηλώνουμε\' στους άλλους τα μειονεκτήματά μας και τις αδυναμίες μας, όλοι σπεύδουν με μεγάλη χαρά να βοηθήσουν να γίνουμε \'καλύτεροι\' ενώ αν απ\' την αρχή φανούν τα χαρίσματά μας, όπως λες κι εσύ, δίνουμε την αίσθηση ότι έχουμε καβαλίσει το καλάμι και αντιμετωπιζόμαστε με... μισή καρδιά. Παραπάνω στην παράγραφό σου που έβαλα σε εισαγωγικά, περιγράφεις μια μερίδα ανθρώπων στην οποία θα σου έλεγα ευθέως \'ναι, βάλε και μένα μέσα\' αλλά τελικά μάλλον θα σου πω να με αφήσεις απ\' έξω... :). Ανήκω στη μερίδα μεν, αλλά είμαι απ\' τους ηττημένους και απόδειξη αυτού είναι ο πλήρης κοινωνικός αποκλεισμός που βιώνω. Θα μπορούσα να σου μιλήσω πιο θεωρητικά και γενικευμένα, αλλά δεν έχει νόημα έτσι. Όλα ξεκινούν απ\' τον τρόπο σκέψης και αντίληψης για τα πράγματα. Εμένα η \'διαφορετικότητά\' μου είναι διαπιστωμένη από την πολύ μικρή μου ηλικία κι από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία πιστεύω πως γεννιόμαστε με κάποια χαρακτηριστικά και δε \'γινόμαστε\'. Ξέρεις, είναι ένα πολύ φριχτό πράγμα το όχι μόνο να μην υποστηρίζεσαι απ\' το οικογενειακό σου περιβάλλον αλλά ταυτόχρονα να χαντακώνεσαι από αυτό. Κι όλο αυτό γιατί; Γιατί απλά ενώ είσαι ένα πιτσιρικάκι σαν όλα, παράλληλα είσαι και λίγο διαφορετικό από αυτά. Για το τίποτα δηλαδή. \'Δυστυχώς\' αντιλήφθηκα τη ζωή στις πραγματικές τις διαστάσεις από πολύ νωρίς, πράγμα που ΄τρόμαξε\' τους γονείς μου και θεώρησαν \'σωστό\' να με \'πνίξουν\' με την αδιαφορία και την πλήρη υποτίμηση για όλα όσα έκανα και δε τα έκαναν τα υπόλοιπα παιδάκια. Είναι αστείο αν το σκεφτείς, αλλά όχι μόνο δε με \'άφησαν\' τα χαρακτηριστικά μου, αλλά αντιθέτως άνθιζαν και μεγάλωναν παρότι γεννήθηκαν σε γλάστρα με ξερόχωμα που ούτε καν την πότιζαν. Εξού και πιστεύω πως όπως κι αν είναι οι συνθήκες, αυτά με τα οποία γεννιόμαστε θα καλλιεργηθούν ούτως ή άλλως. Δυστυχώς εδώ μπαίνει όμως το θέμα της πυγμής και της δυναμικότητας του χαρακτήρα. Έκανα το λάθος να αγαπάω τόσο πολύ δυο ανθρώπους που δε τους άξιζε ούτε για αστείο να φέρουν παιδιά στον κόσμο, που αυτοτιμωρήθηκα και αυτοτιμωρούμαι ακόμη. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να πιστέψω πως έκανα \'άσχημα\' πράγματα που δεν έκαναν οι πολλοί. Κι έτσι το πολύ καλό μου στοιχείο να νιώθω λίγο παραπάνω τί συμβαίνει γύρω μου, να πονάω και να θέλω να βοηθάω το έστρεψα εναντίον μου. Στον περίγυρό μου πάντα ξεχώριζα χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα. Στις δουλειές που έκανα γινόμουν \'στόχος\' χωρίς να δίνω ποτέ αφορμές. Κι απ\' όλες μου τις δουλειές έφευγα γιατί υπερασπιζόμουν είτε κάποιον που τον αδικούσαν, είτε τις αξίες μου. Αξίες που δε μου τις δίδαξε κανείς. Το άλλο μεγάλο λάθος μου ήταν που στεναχωριόμουν για το πώς με έβλεπαν \'οι πολλοί\'. Στράφηκα στο αλκοόλ για να με προστατέψω και να μη πονάω για όλα τα δεινά που συνέβαιναν γύρω μου. Αυτά που έβλεπα εγώ κι όχι ο περίγυρός μου. Στράφηκα στον αλκοολισμό επειδή πίστεψα ότι έφταιγα που ο πατέρας μου ήταν εθισμένος στο τζόγο. Έχασα το παιχνίδι όταν αρρώστησα απ\' τη στεναχώρια μου με καρκίνο - με ουδεμία συμπαράσταση από γονείς - κι όταν καταστράφηκε η οικογένεια που προσπάθησα να φτιάξω. Κι όμως, δε σταμάτησα ποτέ να νοιάζομαι για όσα συμβαίνουν πέρα από μένα. Σε έχω κουράσει και ίσως τελικά το μόνο που θέλω να πω είναι πως καλό είναι όταν γεννιόμαστε κάπως διαφορετικοί ή και καλύτεροι αν θέλεις απ\' τους περισσότερους, να υπάρχουν και οι ανάλογες συνθήκες για να υποστηρίζεσαι στην πορεία σου. Το σήμερα με βρίσκει ηττημένη απ\' όλες τις \'αποδεκτές\' για την κοινωνία μου πλευρές. Είμαι μια πρώην αλκοολική - απορίας άξιο το πώς δε συνεχίζω να πίνω - χωρίς χρήματα, δουλειά, άντρα, παιδιά κι αυτοκίνητο... :). Η μεγαλύτερη ήττα όμως είναι το ότι δε θέλω να την παλέψω για τίποτα. Κι είναι απόφαση, έχω ξεπεράσει τις αντοχές μου προ πολλού. Στόχος και νίκη για μένα θα ήταν να κατάφερνα να συνεχίζω να είμαι όπως είμαι, αλλά παράλληλα με τους άλλους κι αυτό δεν είναι πια εφικτό λόγω συνθηκών. Αλλά ένα μεγάλο μου κέρδος είναι πια το ότι δε θυμώνω. Ξέρεις, γράφω και ποίηση. Είναι απ\' τα \'κακά\' πράγματα που έκανα παιδάκι, και πολλές φορές μου τα έσκιζε η μητέρα μου. Είχα πολλές ευκαιρίες να εκδόσω και να είμαι ακόμη και γνωστή σήμερα, και μάλιστα χωρίς να μου ζητηθούν χρήματα. Δε το έκανα ποτέ. Σήμερα θα με γλύτωνε από ένα σκαλοπάτι. Θα ήμουν λίγο πιο αποδεκτή στα μάτια των άλλων κι ο αλκοολισμός μου ακόμη θα ήταν περισσότερο \'δικαιολογημένος\' με το... \'αξίωμα\' του τύπου \'έλα μωρέ, όλοι αυτοί που ασχολούνται με τις τέχνες είναι \'κάπως\'...\'. Να θυμάσαι λοιπόν ένα πράγμα αν βρεις κάτι μέσα σε όλα αυτά. Το \'ξέρω\' πράγματα για τον εαυτό μου, απ\' το \'πιστεύω με όλη μου την καρδιά στην αξία τους\' έχει τεράστια απόσταση. Εγώ δε κατάφερα να πιστέψω ποτέ σε μένα. Κι όμως, το \'ξέρω\' παραμένει στη θέση του κι ίσως τελικά να απέχουν το ένα απ\' το άλλο ένα μόνο \'κλικ\'. Συγγνώμη και πάλι αν σε κούρασα κι εύχομαι πραγματικά να συνεχίσεις χωρίς ποτέ να κάνεις το λάθος που έκανα εγώ. Μη βάλεις ποτέ τους άλλους απέναντί σου και μην αφήσεις ποτέ κανέναν να σου βάλει \'ταμπέλα\' για όσα ίσως παραπάνω κάνεις. Ακόμη κι αν δε τα κατάφερα πιστεύοντας σε μένα, συνεχίζω να ελπίζω πιστεύοντας σε άλλους. Έστω και λίγους. Νά \'σαι καλά!

:)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Fairy in Boots,πολλά από τα ιδανικά σου τα μοιράζομαι κι εγώ.Με τη διαφορά πως μέσα μου έχουν αποσυνδεθεί από το αίσθημα της αυτοαξίας μου από όσους τα αμφισβητούν.Αν κάποιον δεν τον πείσω,δε θα πάψω να νιώθω ένα ικανό και άξιο άτομο.Ούτε θα θεωρήσω τον άλλον ανίκανο ή ανάξιο.
> Βλέπεις λοιπόν πως έχεις συνδέσει την αίσθηση της αξίας με τα επιτεύγματα κοινωνικής επιρροής ή αλλαγών.Ενώ είναι πάντα θεμιτό και πρέπον να παλεύω γι αυτά που πιστεύω,χρειάζεται να ξέρω πως οι αλλαγές στις κοινωνίες δεν έρχονται δια της επιβολής,άρα δε θα νιώσω ακύρωση όταν ο άλλος δεν ενστερνιστεί τις αρχές μου.Παλεύω για αλλαγή είναι άλλο,άλλο η επιθυμία για αλλαγή να έχει μέσα μου πάρει χώρο τόσο που να μπορεί να με ακυρώσει.Με τι έχω συνδέσει την αξία μου;
> 
> Mήπως στην πραγματική του διάσταση το ζήτημα είναι αυτές οι συνδέσεις,μία προβολή αρνητικών συναισθημάτων πάνω σε άλλους και γι αυτό με επηρεάζει τόσο;
> Οι αδύναμοι άλλοι,η δυνατή εγώ,μήπως είναι στην πραγματικότητα εγώ που συνδέω την αίσθηση της αυταξίας μου με την επιρροή;Αν λοιπόν ο κόσμος δεν αλλάξει,εγώ θα είμαι δυστυχισμένη μέσα σ\'αυτόν;Ή προχωρώ γνωρίζοντας πως εισπράττω όχι από την επιρροή αλλά από την ίδια την αίσθηση δικαίου;


Νομίζω πως το θέμα που κυρίως προκύπτει απο τον προβληματισμό σου, είναι ποιά η σχέση του εγώ σου με τον άλλο.
Όταν έχεις ανάγκη τα ιδανικά σου να τα ενστερνιστούν άλλοι για να νιώσεις οτι η ζωή σου έχει νόημα ή αξίζεις, τότε είναι σαν το κέντρο σου να μην βρίσκεται μέσα σε σένα, αλλά να έχει μετατοπιστεί στους άλλους.

Όταν λοιπόν η αποδοχή έρχεται έξωθεν, απο τους άλλους, η ανάγκη για την άσκηση επιρροής είναι ένα λογικό επακόλουθο.
Μέσα μάλιστα στον προβληματισμό σου αυτό είναι εμφανές.

Επίσης, είναι πολύ εύκολο να υπεκφεύγουμε τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό μεταθέτοντας το πρόβλημα στην άτιμη την κοινωνία και στον άτιμο τον κόσμο που δεν είναι αρκετά όπως τον ονειρευτήκαμε.


Καταλαβαίνω φυσικά οτι είναι δύσκολο να δεις κατάματα τον εαυτό σου και να ασχοληθείς με την πηγή των θεμάτων σου ( πχ ξεκινάς με την προσωπική σου δυσκολία να αποδεχθείς ένα κοπλιμέντο και καταλήγεις στην αδυναμία του κόσμου να αποδεχθεί τα ιδανικά σου), όταν έχεις ανάγκη να \"περάσεις\" μέσα απο τον άλλο για να σε δεις.

Σίγουρα όμως οι προβληματισμοί σου είναι μια αρχή και μια καλή προσσπάθεια :)

----------


## FairyInBoots

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_ .Με τη διαφορά πως μέσα μου έχουν αποσυνδεθεί από το αίσθημα της αυτοαξίας μου από όσους τα αμφισβητούν.Αν κάποιον δεν τον πείσω,δε θα πάψω να νιώθω ένα ικανό και άξιο άτομο.Ούτε θα θεωρήσω τον άλλον ανίκανο ή ανάξιο.
> Βλέπεις λοιπόν πως έχεις συνδέσει την αίσθηση της αξίας με τα επιτεύγματα κοινωνικής επιρροής ή αλλαγών.


Καλησπέρα Rain &amp; Wind!

Σ\' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το μήνυμά σου, έχεις μεγάλο δίκιο σε αυτό που γράφεις και σήμερα το παρατήρησα και σε αντιδράσεις μου σε άλλες καταστάσεις, π.χ. όταν δε μπορώ να αφεθώ ελεύθερη να βγάλω όλα μου τα συναισθήματα μέσω του χορού, του τραγουδιού και της στιχουργίας στο συγκρότημά μου, γιατί φοβάμαι υποσυνείδητα πώς αν το κάνω θα με χαρακτηρίσουνε κάπως, με αποτέλεσμα να \"μην έχω έμπνευση\", να είμαι σφιγμένη και να κάνω συνέχεια τις ίδιες κινήσεις αμηχανίας και νευρικότητας. Συνειδητοποιώ πόσο εξαρτημένη είμαι από τη γνώμη των άλλων, είτε την θετική ως αποδοχή (ακόμα κι αν μου φέρνει αμηχανία η εκδήλωσή της), είτε την αρνητική ως απόρριψη (η οποία με οδηγεί σε κατάρρευση και αίσθημα απώλειας νοήματος και σκοπού ζωής).

Κάθε φορά που συνειδητοποιώ κάτι τέτοιο είναι σαν να φωτίζεται ένα ακόμα κομμάτι του σκοτεινού μου εαυτού, σαν να έρχομαι σε μεγαλύτερη επαφή με αυτόν και να μπορώ επιτέλους να καταλάβω γιατί έχω κάποιες αδυναμίες και πώς να τις δουλέψω. Αποφάσισα να προσπαθήσω να μην ενδιαφέρομαι για το τι θα πούνε και πώς θα με κρίνουν οι άλλοι, να βγάζω το συναίσθημά μου και τις ιδέες μου ελεύθερα, χωρίς όμως να περιμένω την επιβεβαίωση/ αποδοχή από τον κόσμο και χωρίς να νοιώθω ακύρωση αν οι άλλοι δεν τα ενστερνίζονται. Διαχωρισμός, δηλαδή, του σκοπού μου και της αποδοχής του από τους άλλους. Θέλει δουλειά βέβαια, δε γίνεται από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη, αλλά από τη στιγμή που το βλέπεις μπορείς και να το διορθώσεις.

----------


## FairyInBoots

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Αν λοιπόν ο κόσμος δεν αλλάξει,εγώ θα είμαι δυστυχισμένη μέσα σ\'αυτόν;Ή προχωρώ γνωρίζοντας πως εισπράττω όχι από την επιρροή αλλά από την ίδια την αίσθηση δικαίου;


Όσο ο κόσμος μας είναι όπως είναι, μου δημιουργεί μια αίσθηση ότι πάμε από το κακό στο χειρότερο και πώς είμαστε ανήμποροι να κάνουμε το οτιδήποτε. Γιατί πρωταρχικός και πολύ συχνά μοναδικός μας σκοπός είναι η επιβίωση και η κατανάλωση, σ αυτό το τριπάκι μας έχουν βάλει, ώστε να μην έχουμε το χρόνο, τη διάθεση ή το μυαλό να ασχοληθούμε με το τι κάνουν αυτοί και με το τι είμαστε ικανοί να κάνουμε εμείς.

Αυτή τη στιγμή νοιώθω καλύτερα, γιατί καταλαβαίνω πλέον πώς όσο και να το θέλω δε μπορώ να τον αλλάξω μόνη μου, αλλά κυρίως ότι το γεγονός ότι δε συμμετέχουν στον αγώνα μου οι κοντινοί μου άνθρωποι, δεν έχει να κάνει με τη δική μου αξία ή με τη σημασία του σκοπού μου. 

Εγώ θα συνεχίσω να παλεύω, να ενημερώνομαι, να ενημερώνω, να εκπαιδεύομαι και να αυτο-ψυχαναλύομαι ώστε να μην περνάω τα δικά μου προβλήματα στους άλλους. Θα συνεχίσω να προσπαθώ με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο μπορώ, μέσα από τη δουλειά μου, από τη μουσική μου, από την τέχνη κι από τον έρωτα, να αλλάξω τον δικό μου κόσμο κι όσων άλλων έχουν τη διάθεση. Αλλά δε θα ξανανοιώσω ποτέ προδωμένη και ακυρωμένη από όσους δεν την έχουν. Είναι δικαίωμά τους και δεν είναι αυτοί αδύναμοι κι εγώ δυνατή, απλά διαφέρουν οι απόψεις, οι συνθήκες και οι προτεραιότητές μας.

----------


## FairyInBoots

Alobar, καλησπέρα και σ εσένα και σ ευχαριστώ που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μου την δική σου ιστορία.





> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Εγώ θα σε πάω λίγο παραπέρα μεγαλώνοντας την αντιφατικότητά του, λέγοντάς σου πως όταν \'δηλώνουμε\' στους άλλους τα μειονεκτήματά μας και τις αδυναμίες μας, όλοι σπεύδουν με μεγάλη χαρά να βοηθήσουν να γίνουμε \'καλύτεροι\' ενώ αν απ\' την αρχή φανούν τα χαρίσματά μας, όπως λες κι εσύ, δίνουμε την αίσθηση ότι έχουμε καβαλίσει το καλάμι και αντιμετωπιζόμαστε με... μισή καρδιά.



Αν αυτό για το οποίο μιλάς εδώ είναι η γνωστή μέθοδος του λέω \"έχω χοντρύνει\" για να εκμαιέυσω από τους άλλους το \"Καλά είσαι σοβαρή; Τέλεια είσαι!\", το ξέρω πολύ καλά αυτό το κόλπο,αλλά δεν είναι αυτό για το οποίο μιλάω, γιατί χρησιμοποιώντας αυτή τη μέθοδο μόνο τον εαυτό του κοροϊδεύει κανείς και δεν έχει καμία βελτίωση. 

Αυτό που κάνω εγώ είναι πώς είτε βλέπω κάποιες αδυναμίες μου που μου δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στην καθημερινότητά μου, είτε μου τις αναφέρουνε οι κοντινοί μου άνθρωποι (ευτυχώς όλοι με διάθεση να με βοηθήσουν να έρθω σε μεγαλύτερη επαφή με τον εαυτό μου κι όχι να με κατακρίνουνε). Και όταν μία συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση με προβληματίζει στην καθημερινότητά μου, δηλώνω στον εαυτό μου και στους άλλους αυτές τις αδυναμίες μου, όχι για να με αυτομαστιγώσω, ούτε για να με καθησυχάσουν οι άλλοι πώς όλα είναι καλά, αλλά για να μπορέσω να το ακούσω/διαβάσω σαν τρίτος, άρα πιο αποστασιοποιημένα, και για να δω την οπτική γωνία κάποιων πραγματικά τρίτων και τελικά, επεξεργαζόμενη όλες αυτές τις νέες πληροφορίες, παρατηρώντας εξονυχιστικά κάθε σκέψη, κίνηση και πράξη μου και σκαλίζοντας το παρελθόν και την ψυχή μου, προσπαθώ να βρω την ουσία, τη ρίζα των αδυναμιών αυτών και τελικά να επαναπρογραμματίσω τον εαυτό μου, χωρίς καταστροφικές λειτουργίες αυτή τη φορά. Κάθε φορά και κάτι καινούριο, μέχρι να μπορώ να λειτουργήσω χωρίς να σαμποτάρω τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Αυτή είναι η δική μου μέθοδος.

----------


## FairyInBoots

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Παραπάνω στην παράγραφό σου που έβαλα σε εισαγωγικά, περιγράφεις μια μερίδα ανθρώπων στην οποία θα σου έλεγα ευθέως \'ναι, βάλε και μένα μέσα\' αλλά τελικά μάλλον θα σου πω να με αφήσεις απ\' έξω... :). Ανήκω στη μερίδα μεν, αλλά είμαι απ\' τους ηττημένους και απόδειξη αυτού είναι ο πλήρης κοινωνικός αποκλεισμός που βιώνω.
> 
> 
> Εμένα η \'διαφορετικότητά\' μου είναι διαπιστωμένη από την πολύ μικρή μου ηλικία κι από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία πιστεύω πως γεννιόμαστε με κάποια χαρακτηριστικά και δε \'γινόμαστε\'. 
> 
> 
> Γιατί απλά ενώ είσαι ένα πιτσιρικάκι σαν όλα, παράλληλα είσαι και λίγο διαφορετικό από αυτά. Για το τίποτα δηλαδή. 
> 
> \'Δυστυχώς\' αντιλήφθηκα τη ζωή στις πραγματικές τις διαστάσεις από πολύ νωρίς, πράγμα που ΄τρόμαξε\' τους γονείς μου και θεώρησαν \'σωστό\' να με \'πνίξουν\' με την αδιαφορία και την πλήρη υποτίμηση για όλα όσα έκανα και δε τα έκαναν τα υπόλοιπα παιδάκια.



Θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να ακούσω κάτι παραπάνω για το χάρισμα/ διαφορετικότητά σου, αν θέλεις κι εσύ φυσικά να το μοιραστείς. 

Για παράδειγμα, ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι διαστάσεις της ζωής όπως τις αντιλήφθηκες, ποια ήταν η αντίδρασή σου όταν συνέβη αυτό, γιατί οι γονείς σου τρομοκρατήθηκαν και πώς προσπάθησαν να σε \"συνετίσουν\"; Τι έκανες που δεν έκαναν τα υπόλοιπα παιδάκια; 

Ποιοι και πώς σε απέκλεισαν κοινωνικά; Το κάνανε όντως όλοι, ή εσύ ανήγαγες την υποτίμηση από τους γονείς σου σε υποτίμηση από όλη την κοινωνία, υποτιμώντας η ίδια τον εαυτό σου, επιδιώκοντας σχέσεις με τέτοιου είδους άτομα και τελικά προκαλώντας το εσύ η ίδια;

Το λέω αυτό, γιατί έχουμε τη συνήθεια, όταν φοβόμαστε μια συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά, να την περιμένουμε από τους άλλους σαν δεδομένη, με αποτέλεσμα η δική μας συμπεριφορά μη αυτοεκτίμησης να τραβάει σαν μαγνήτης αυτό που φοβόμαστε, σαν να κρατάμε μια τεράστια πινακίδα από νέον που να γράφει \"Φέρσου μου άσχημα, υποτίμησέ με\". Ότι φοβόμαστε το προσελκύουμε.

----------


## FairyInBoots

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Δυστυχώς εδώ μπαίνει όμως το θέμα της πυγμής και της δυναμικότητας του χαρακτήρα. Έκανα το λάθος να αγαπάω τόσο πολύ δυο ανθρώπους που δε τους άξιζε ούτε για αστείο να φέρουν παιδιά στον κόσμο, που αυτοτιμωρήθηκα και αυτοτιμωρούμαι ακόμη. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να πιστέψω πως έκανα \'άσχημα\' πράγματα που δεν έκαναν οι πολλοί.


Το να αγαπάς τους γονείς σου δεν είναι λάθος. Το να τους αφήνεις να ορίσουν την αξία σου είναι. Και το να τους μισήσεις ή να τους αρνηθείς είναι επίσης λάθος, γιατί έτσι αρνείσαι το παρελθόν σου, τις ρίζες σου, τα γονίδιά σου, τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό και χάνεις την ευκαιρία να εξερευνήσεις τη ρίζα των προβλημάτων σου και τις αιτίες δικών σου συμπεριφορών και αντιδράσεων. 

Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι προσπαθούνε να ισορροπήσουν ανάμεσα στις ισχυρές απόψεις των γονιών τους και στη δική τους οπτική γωνία, να βρουν τον εαυτό τους μέσα από τους προκατόχους τους και αποτυγχάνουν, γιατί ξεχνάνε να ασχοληθούν μαζί τους. Μη ξεχνάμε πώς οι πιο ισχυρές πεποιθήσεις και απωθημένα περνάνε στο υποσυνείδητό μας από την παιδική μας ηλικία λόγω της σχέσης μας με τους γονείς μας και της μεταξύ τους σχέσης. 

Όσο περισσότερο γνωρίζουμε τους γονείς μας και τους δικούς τους γονείς, τόσο καλύτερα καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί έχουμε τις συγκεκριμένες αντιδράσεις εμείς.

Και στην τελική, το μίσος δεν είναι λύση, είναι υπεκφυγή.

Όλα αυτά σύμφωνα με τη δική μου γνώμη πάντα, γιατί τα όρια του λάθους και του σωστού για τον καθένα είναι διαφορετικά, κι ο καθένας έχει τη δική του αλήθεια.






> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Στράφηκα στο αλκοόλ για να με προστατέψω και να μη πονάω για όλα τα δεινά που συνέβαιναν γύρω μου. Αυτά που έβλεπα εγώ κι όχι ο περίγυρός μου. 
> 
> Έχασα το παιχνίδι όταν αρρώστησα απ\' τη στεναχώρια μου με καρκίνο - με ουδεμία συμπαράσταση από γονείς - κι όταν καταστράφηκε η οικογένεια που προσπάθησα να φτιάξω. 
> 
> Σε έχω κουράσει ...
> 
> Το σήμερα με βρίσκει ηττημένη ...
> 
> ...



Ξέρεις, διάβασα σε ένα υπέροχο βιβλίο *(Η Ουράνια Προφητεία - The Celestine Prophecy, Συγγραφέα δε θυμάμαι, αλλά μπορώ να το βρω),* ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ανεξαιραίτως, χρησιμοποιούμε μία συμπεριφορά-θέατρο όταν θέλουμε να πάρουμε ενέργεια/ προσοχή από κάποιον που δε μας τη δίνει οικιοθελώς. Αυτή η συμπεριφορά-θέατρο δημιουργείται στην παιδική ηλικία και είναι ανάλογη ή αντίθετη από αυτή των γονιών μας. 

Για παράδειγμα, αν οι γονείς μας είναι συνέχεια απασχολημένοι με τη δουλειά τους και δε μας δίνουν καμιά σημασία, εμείς θα διεκδικήσουμε την ενέργεια που έχουμε ανάγκη, υιοθετώντας το θεατράκι του κριτή. Κατακρίνουμε έντονα και με κάθε ευκαιρία τους γονείς μας, προκειμένου να τραβήξουμε την προσοχή τους σ εμάς. Ή κάνουμε ζαβολιές, ή κακές παρέες, ή πέφτουμε στο αλκοόλ και στα ναρκωτικά. Το θεατράκι αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει σε άλλο αν το πρώτο δεν πιάσει, αλλά πάντα πρέπει να είναι τέτοιο, ώστε να συμπληρώνει το θεατράκι των γονιών μας, να μπορεί να συνεχιστεί το έργο.

Το δικό σου θεατράκι που διακρίνω έιναι αυτό του \"θύματος\", το \"Εγώ η καημένη\" και προέρχεται από γονείς \"Κριτές\", \"Τρομοκράτες\" και \"Δυνάστες\". Έχεις και μια δόση του \"θα αυτοκαταστραφώ για να σας τιμωρήσω\", παρόλο που δεν τα καταφέρνεις να τραβήξεις την προσοχή και αποδοχή τους όπως λες, τη συμπαράστασή τους, κι αυτό σε αφήνει ακόμα πιο απελπισμένη, χαμένη, κουρέλι, χωρίς νόημα ζωής και χωρίς διάθεση να παλέψεις για τίποτα. (Ακόμα και το ότι αρρώστησες με καρκίνο είναι ένδειξη της έλλειψης διάθεσής σου για ζωή). 

Γιατί μέχρι τώρα ο σκοπός της ζωής σου ήταν να σε αποδεχτούν οι γονείς σου (η πρώτη κοινωνία την οποία γνώρισες) και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι. Μάταια όμως, γιατί το θέατρο φέρνει θέατρο και η αυλαία δεν πέφτει ποτέ έτσι.

Η μόνη στιγμή που το έργο θα τελειώσει, είναι όταν θα το τελειώσεις εσύ. Όταν θα συνειδητοποιήσεις πώς δεν είσαι καημένη, ούτε μειονεκτική, πώς είσαι ένας μοναδικός, υπέροχος άνθρωπος και δεν έχεις την ανάγκη της επιβεβαίωσης κανενός. Πώς αν ως παιδί είχες αναμφισβήτητα την ανάγκη της ενέργειας των γονιών σου, ως ενήλικας μπορείς να αντλήσεις άπειρη ενέργεια από μια εναλλακτική πηγή: Από μέσα σου, από τον εαυτό σου. Δεν έχεις πλέον ανάγκη τα δεκανίκια, τις βοηθητικές ρόδες που χρειαζόσουν σαν παιδάκι. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να εφευρίσκεις θεατράκια για να παίρνεις με το ζόρι την ενέργεια που οι άλλοι σου αρνούνται.

Και οι ίδιοι ακόμα οι γονείς σου που φαίνονται τόσο τέρατα, τη συμπεριφορά-θέατρο αυτή που χρησιμοποιούνε την έχουν δημιουργήσει για να τραβήξουν ενέργεια από τους δικούς τους γονείς και από τον δικό τους κοινωνικό περίγυρο, ακόμα και ο ένας από τον άλλο. Απλά δε ξέρουν να το σταματήσουν. Κατάλαβέ τους, συγχώρεσέ τους, αλλά μείνε ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ μέχρι να μπορέσεις να σταθείς εσύ στα πόδια σου και να έχεις αρκετή ενέργεια για να δώσεις και σε αυτούς και να τους βοηθήσεις να ξεφύγουν από το φαύλο κύκλο του θεάτρου τους (Αν θέλεις να το κάνεις φυσικά, κανείς δε σε υποχρεώνει). Για να το επιχειρήσεις όμως αυτό, θα πρέπει να μη σε ενδιαφέρει πλέον καθόλου, μα καθόλου η αποδοχή τους.

----------


## FairyInBoots

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Επίσης, είναι πολύ εύκολο να υπεκφεύγουμε τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό μεταθέτοντας το πρόβλημα στην άτιμη την κοινωνία και στον άτιμο τον κόσμο που δεν είναι αρκετά όπως τον ονειρευτήκαμε.


Γεια σου Weird!
Με όλα τα παραπάνω συμφωνώ και εφόσον τα συνειδητοποίησα είμαι στη φάση εξάλειψής τους! :-)

Όμως με την παραπάνω φράση σου δεν συμφωνώ απόλυτα. 
Πολλές φορές υπεκφεύγουμε τον εαυτό μας και με αναρίθμητα πολλούς και ευφάνταστους τρόπους, αλλά το να παρατηρείς ότι η κοινωνία δεν σου κάνει όπως είναι, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα πώς πας να ξεφύγεις από τον εαυτό σου, είναι όντως έτσι. 

Πραγματικά δε μου αρέσει η κοινωνία μας και θα συνεχίσει να μη μου αρέσει, ακόμα κι αν κάποια στιγμή καταφέρω να εξαλείψω όλες τις αδυναμίες μου (δε ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο σε μια ζωή, αλλά δε χάνω τίποτα να προσπαθήσω)!




> _Originally posted by FairyInBoots_
> Εγώ θα συνεχίσω να παλεύω, να ενημερώνομαι, να ενημερώνω, να εκπαιδεύομαι και να αυτο-ψυχαναλύομαι ώστε να μην περνάω τα δικά μου προβλήματα στους άλλους. Θα συνεχίσω να προσπαθώ με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο μπορώ, μέσα από τη δουλειά μου, από τη μουσική μου, από την τέχνη κι από τον έρωτα, να αλλάξω τον δικό μου κόσμο κι όσων άλλων έχουν τη διάθεση. Αλλά δε θα ξανανοιώσω ποτέ προδωμένη και ακυρωμένη από όσους δεν την έχουν. Είναι δικαίωμά τους και δεν είναι αυτοί αδύναμοι κι εγώ δυνατή, απλά διαφέρουν οι απόψεις, οι συνθήκες και οι προτεραιότητές μας.



Φυσικά, πρέπει ο καθένας μας να δει τον εαυτό του κατάματα, αλλιώς δε μπορεί να αλλάξει τίποτα, πόσο μάλλον την κοινωνία.




> _Originally posted by weird_
> έχεις ανάγκη να \"περάσεις\" μέσα απο τον άλλο για να σε δεις.


Είναι όντως κι αυτό ένας τρόπος! Έμμεσος, αλλά δουλεύει! Η διαδρομή της αυτοανάλυσής μου ουσιαστικά με \"άρπαξε απ τα μαλλιά\", ξεκίνησα με κάτι, κι αυτό το κάτι με πήγαινε όλο και πιο βαθιά, όλο και σε κάτι άλλο. Μέχρι που κατέληξε εκεί που κατέληξε. Προφανώς δε μπορούσα να φτάσω από την αρχή εκεί, ούτε θα μπορούσα να φτάσω εύκολα εκεί που είμαι τώρα χωρίς τις απαντήσεις των μελών του forum, οι οποίες με βοήθησαν για ακόμη μια φορά να σκαλίσω πράγματα που μπορεί να μην είχα το θάρρος, ή που απλά να μη μπορούσα να δω κατάματα. Και καθώς συνεχίζεται η αλληλεπίδραση, θα ανακαλύπτω ακόμα περισσότερα, παρατηρώντας παράλληλα τον εαυτό μου και στην καθημερινή μου ζωή και κάνοντας ακόμα περισσότερες συνειδητοποιήσεις και δουλειά.

----------


## Asterix

Fairy in boots,καλησπέρα...Εάν μπορείς επειδή από αυτά που γράφεις βλέπω ότι έχεις βαθιές γνώσεις και ξέρεις πολύ καλά να αναλύεις κάποια πράγματα,άμα θέλεις μπες και στο δικό μου θέμα που έχω αναρτήσει,είναι αυτό που λέει ότι θέλω να κάνω μία καινούργια αρχή στην ζωή μου και γράψε μου την γνώμη σου...Πραγματικά,θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ η άποψή σου...Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## RainAndWind

Alobar,γεια σου.Γιατί να σταματήσεις να γράφεις;Πώς έφτασες στο συμπέρασμα πως έδωσες ό,τι ήταν να δώσεις;Ποτέ δε σταματάμε να δίνουμε,ούτε να παίρνουμε από την επαφή μας με τους άλλους,πάντα υπάρχει κάτι νέο να σκεφτούμε,μία καινούργια οπτική,ένα ερέθισμα άγνωστο στον δικό μας τρόπο σκέψης,που ίσως-αν έχουμε φτάσει την αυτογνωσία μας σε ικανοποιητικό σημείο-θα μας δώσει μία εναλλακτική,θα μας ανοίξει έναν άλλο δρόμο.

Πιστεύω πως αυτό το thread θα έπρεπε να έχει την ονομασία\"οι διαφορετικές\"λολ.Ας το συζητήσουμε λοιπόν.Ας δούμε πού πατάει ο χαρακτηρισμός που βάζουμε στους εαυτούς μας.

Τι σημαίνει \"διαφορετικός\";Αν εννοούμε πως ο τρόπος σκέψης μας δεν θεωρούμε απαραίτητο να εντάσσεται σε καλούπια,ούτε μας αισθανόμαστε υποχρεωμένες να υιοθετούμε το στυλ ζωής και τις απόψεις της πλειοψηφίας σε κάθε κοινωνία,ναι,τότε με θεωρώ κι εμένα μία \"διαφορετική\".Αυτό όμως που παρατήρησα είναι πως με το πέρασμα του χρόνου και κυρίως από την δουλειά με τον εαυτό μου-που θέλει ακόμη αρκετό ψωμί-αυτή μου η αίσθηση της διαφορετικότητας,έπαψε να έχει το στίγμα της μοναξιάς και του αρνητικού πρόσημου.Μέσα από την κοινωνικοποίηση της διαφορετικότητάς μου.Δηλαδή στους τομείς που επιλέγω διαφορετικά,έχω βρει ομοιδεάτες,ώστε να μη νιώθω μόνη.Στη μουσική,βρήκα εναλλακτικούς χώρους,στην τέχνη μπήκα στη διαδικασία της ανακάλυψης των δικών μου προτύπων,στην κοινωνία βρήκα άτομα που να μοιράζονται τις αντιλήψεις μου,δε νιώθω άγνωστη μεταξύ αγνώστων.Ναι,δεν έχω τις ίδιες επιλογές με τους πολλούς,αλλά δεν αισθάνομαι η διαφορετικότητά μου να με αποξενώνει.Αν τη χρησιμοποιώ σωστά,μπορεί να είναι ένα μου δυνατό κομμάτι,όχι ένα στοιχείο υποβοηθητικό της αποξένωσης.

Η απομόνωση που ένιωθα στα παιδικά μου χρόνια,η κακοποίηση και η παραμέληση ήταν που μου έδινε την αίσθηση πως ξεχωρίζω,αλλά εμπεριείχε τόση μοναξιά,που δεν σκεφτόμουν καν τι ωραία είναι να είσαι διαφορετικός.Ήθελα να είμαι ίδια με τα άλλα παιδιά και με πόναγε που δεν ήμουν.Ήθελα να είμαι μέσα στα παιχνίδια τους,στα γέλια και στις περιπέτειες.Αντίθετα ήμουν μία μικρή παρατηρητής των χαρών τους.Αυτό το χώρια,έφτιαξε στην ενήλικη ζωή μου και άργησε αρκετά το ρημάδι για να το μπορέσω.Δεν είναι ποτέ εύκολο να βρεις τον εαυτό που αγαπάς όταν νιώθεις πως είχες έλλειμμα αγάπης,ή σωστών τρόπων εκδήλωσής της.

Νομίζω πως το στάδιο του να κάνουμε τη διαφορετικότητα αυτή σημαία μας,έχει να κάνει με το γνωστό\"κάνω την ανάγκη φιλότιμο\",όχι τόσο με ιδεολογικά στοιχεία.Εννοώ πως καμία διαφορετικότητα δε σε οδηγεί στην αίσθηση της απαξίωσης,ή της ακύρωσης,ή της μοναξιάς,όταν έχουν γίνει τα βήματα της κοινωνικοποίησης.

Fairy In Boots,δεν είμαι απαισιόδοξη για το ανθρώπινο είδος.Η αγνότητα και η καλοσύνη επιβιώνει ακόμη και μέσα στην απόλυτη σκληρότητα.Έχουμε την τάση να βλέπουμε το κακό,τη διάβρωση και την ιταμότητα ως τα πιο ισχυρά κομμάτια της κοινωνίας,αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε πως προσηλυτίζονται οι άνθρωποι σε τρόπο σκέψης και νοοτροπία από εξουσία και θεσμούς.Αν έχεις τα μάτια σου ανοιχτά,προσλαμβάνεις και το καλό από τις ανθρώπινες συμπεριφορές και αν είσαι αισιόδοξος έστω και το ελάχιστο καλό σου φτάνει για να μην αισθάνεσαι μόνος,ούτε ανέλπιδος.

Χρειάζεται η πίστη.Και να μπορέσεις το δικό σου όραμα να βρεις ποιοι άλλοι το έχουν και να περάσεις στις γραμμές τους.Ο άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να ζήσει δίχως τον άνθρωπο,χρειαζόμαστε το μοίρασμα και το κοινό μας τσουκάλι πάντα.

Αν το δεις και σε επίπεδο forum,που δεν είναι παρά μία μικρογραφία της κοινωνίας,μία μικροαποτύπωσή της,μπορείς να καταλάβεις πολλά διαβάζοντας και αναλύοντας,πως ο άνθρωπος 
που λέει δε θέλω να είμαι μαζί σου, στην πραγματικότητα σου λέει πως είναι δυστυχισμένος που δεν μπορεί να είναι.

Αυτό που πρέπει να βρίσκουμε πάντα,είναι το δρόμο να εκφράζουμε την ανάγκη μας με καθαρό τρόπο.Να μην την κρύβουμε πίσω από επιφάσεις και ιδεολογήματα αμυντικά.Όταν θες να σε αγαπήσουν πρέπει να πάψεις να τη σιωπάς αυτή σου την ανάγκη,πρέπει να βγάλεις το χέρι που καλύπτει το στόμα σου και να μη ψιθυρίζεις,αλλά να ακουστείς.Για να σε προσεγγίσουν πρέπει να αποκαλυφθείς.

Η διαφορετικότητα είναι απλά ένα στοιχείο προσωπικό,που έχει και προεπιλεγμένα,γενετικά αίτια,όσο και επίκτητα.Την αγκαλιάζεις και προχωράς μαζί της.Την αγαπάς και της αφαιρείς τ\'αγκάθια,κρατάς το ρόδο της,την αποδέχεσαι και τότε μόνο γίνεστε ένα και παύει να σε ματώνει όταν την ακουμπάς.Αν τη χρησιμοποιείς ως ασπίδα,δεν είναι παρά η παραδοχή πως πίσω της είσαι ευάλωτος και μόνος.

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα σας. Δε θέλω να συζητήσω κάτι, μπορώ πάντα απλά να διαβάζω. Κάποιοι καταφέρνουν να χειριστούν πράγματα, κάποιοι όχι. Ο λόγος που βγήκα απ\' τον αλκοολισμό είναι απλά και μόνο για να μην επιβαρύνω κι άλλο την υγεία μου. Στο κάτω - κάτω επιβαρύνονται άλλοι. Συμφωνώ σε όσα λες για τη μοναξιά ή την αποξένωση. Προσωπικά δεν έχω το κουράγιο να μοιραστώ τίποτα και με κανέναν. Στην ουσία δε θέλω και δε με ενδιαφέρει πια. Κατ\' τ\' άλλα, δε θεωρώ ότι προσφέρω κάτι στο χώρο. Και γενικώς δεν επιθυμώ ούτε να πάρω, ούτε να δώσω τίποτα και σε κανέναν στη ζωή μου. Είναι επιλογή. Καλή βδομάδα σε όλους.

----------


## keep_walking

Hey alobar θες δεν θες παιρνεις και δινεις:)
Ανεβα λιγακι:)
Ενα τραγουδακι:)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWmkuH1k7uA&amp;feature=channel

----------


## Alobar

Κηπ είσαι μια γλυκύτατη παρουσία. Ας μη παρεξηγηθώ και αναλωθείτε τζάμπα σε συζήτηση. Καταρχάς δεν είπα πουθενά ότι είναι λάθος να αγαπά κανείς τους γονείς του, ούτε ότι τους μισώ. Αλλά δεν είναι και εύκολο να βγαίνεις έξω απ\' τη σχέση που εξ\' ορισμού έχουμε μαζί τους, και να γίνεσαι παρατηρητής και κριτής τους. Ναι, είναι λάθος να περιμένεις αποδοχή από αδιάφορους και ανεπαρκείς ανθρώπους, που απλά έτυχε να τους έχεις γονείς. Και δεν είναι παράξενο να επιλέγει κανείς τη μοναξιά, αν νιώθει πια τόσο κουρασμένος. Ουδέποτε φοβήθηκα τους ανθρώπους, αντιθέτως πολλοί φοβήθηκαν εμένα. Κάποτε αναλωνόμουν στη διαδικασία να μάθω το γιατί κι αυτό κοστίζει. Σήμερα έχω πολύ κούραση και δεν επιθυμώ να ανακαλύψω τίποτα. Αγαπάω πολύ τους ανθρώπους αλλά θέλω να μείνω μακριά τους. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι αγάπη μπορείς να δώσεις ακόμη κι αν δεν έχεις πάρει. Σ\' αυτό τουλάχιστον έχω βρει τους τρόπους και προσωπικά καλύπτομαι. Κακά τα ψέμματα, δε μπορώ να αποκτήσω πράγματα ή να διεκδικήσω και λόγω χρόνου πλέον. Αλλά μου είναι απολύτως σεβαστό και κατανοητό. Κι ούτε να φέρω κάτι που χάθηκε πίσω. Καλή σας μέρα ξανά.

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι και φτανουμε σε ενα συγκεκριμενο γεγονος...σηκωθηκα σημερα για να πω και λιγο τα δικα μου με γκρινια....ο πατερας μου για 15000στη φορα μου λεει να κοψω το καπνισμα και οτι ειμαι χαλια.
Βασικα ανταλλασουμε 10 κουβεντες την ημερα...στις 6 μου αναφερει να κοψω το καπνισμα και στις αλλες 3 να κοψω το φαϊ και μια αδιαφορη που μπορει να μου λεει κατι παρεμφερες.
Ητοι εδω και μια 5ετια εχω ακουσει να κοψω το καπνισμα 365*5*6=οσο κανει.
Α ειναι και καπνιστης εκτος των αλλων....αααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααα

Τεσπα....προχωραμε δεν θα αφησω να με χαλασει τωρα:)
Λεπτομερειες που γινονται ογκολιθοι και σε χαλανε πολλες φορες.

Ουφ...ναναι καλα αλλα δεν αλλαζει...ουτε εγω αλλαζω...

----------


## keep_walking

Time to grow up keep_walking:) για να απαντησω στον εαυτο μου...το δουλευω...εμεινα λιγο πισω:)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> Πιστεύω πως αυτό το thread θα έπρεπε να έχει την ονομασία\"οι διαφορετικές\"λολ.Ας το συζητήσουμε λοιπόν.Ας δούμε πού πατάει ο χαρακτηρισμός που βάζουμε στους εαυτούς μας.
> 
> Τι σημαίνει \"διαφορετικός\";Αν εννοούμε πως ο τρόπος σκέψης μας δεν θεωρούμε απαραίτητο να εντάσσεται σε καλούπια,ούτε μας αισθανόμαστε υποχρεωμένες να υιοθετούμε το στυλ ζωής και τις απόψεις της πλειοψηφίας σε κάθε κοινωνία,ναι,τότε με θεωρώ κι εμένα μία \"διαφορετική\".Αυτό όμως που παρατήρησα είναι πως με το πέρασμα του χρόνου και κυρίως από την δουλειά με τον εαυτό μου-που θέλει ακόμη αρκετό ψωμί-αυτή μου η αίσθηση της διαφορετικότητας,έπαψε να έχει το στίγμα της μοναξιάς και του αρνητικού πρόσημου.Μέσα από την κοινωνικοποίηση της διαφορετικότητάς μου.Δηλαδή στους τομείς που επιλέγω διαφορετικά,έχω βρει ομοιδεάτες,ώστε να μη νιώθω μόνη.Στη μουσική,βρήκα εναλλακτικούς χώρους,στην τέχνη μπήκα στη διαδικασία της ανακάλυψης των δικών μου προτύπων,στην κοινωνία βρήκα άτομα που να μοιράζονται τις αντιλήψεις μου,δε νιώθω άγνωστη μεταξύ αγνώστων.Ναι,δεν έχω τις ίδιες επιλογές με τους πολλούς,αλλά δεν αισθάνομαι η διαφορετικότητά μου να με αποξενώνει.Αν τη χρησιμοποιώ σωστά,μπορεί να είναι ένα μου δυνατό κομμάτι,όχι ένα στοιχείο υποβοηθητικό της αποξένωσης.
> 
> Η απομόνωση που ένιωθα στα παιδικά μου χρόνια,η κακοποίηση και η παραμέληση ήταν που μου έδινε την αίσθηση πως ξεχωρίζω,αλλά εμπεριείχε τόση μοναξιά,που δεν σκεφτόμουν καν τι ωραία είναι να είσαι διαφορετικός.Ήθελα να είμαι ίδια με τα άλλα παιδιά και με πόναγε που δεν ήμουν.Ήθελα να είμαι μέσα στα παιχνίδια τους,στα γέλια και στις περιπέτειες.Αντίθετα ήμουν μία μικρή παρατηρητής των χαρών τους.Αυτό το χώρια,έφτιαξε στην ενήλικη ζωή μου και άργησε αρκετά το ρημάδι για να το μπορέσω.Δεν είναι ποτέ εύκολο να βρεις τον εαυτό που αγαπάς όταν νιώθεις πως είχες έλλειμμα αγάπης,ή σωστών τρόπων εκδήλωσής της.
> 
> Νομίζω πως το στάδιο του να κάνουμε τη διαφορετικότητα αυτή σημαία μας,έχει να κάνει με το γνωστό\"κάνω την ανάγκη φιλότιμο\",όχι τόσο με ιδεολογικά στοιχεία.Εννοώ πως καμία διαφορετικότητα δε σε οδηγεί στην αίσθηση της απαξίωσης,ή της ακύρωσης,ή της μοναξιάς,όταν έχουν γίνει τα βήματα της κοινωνικοποίησης.
> ...


Η διαφορετικότητα είναι όντως ένα στοιχείο που έχει τόσο κληρονομημένα στοιχεία όσο και επίκτητα.
Είναι λυπηρό το οτι οι άνθρωποι εξωθούνται συχνά στην ομογενοποίηση μεσω της άμβλυνσης των διαφορετικοτήτων τους, ικανοποιώντας έτσι την ενστικτώδικη ανάγκη τους να ανήκουν στο κοπάδι.

Δεν ζούμε στην εποχή που υμνει την διαφορετικότητα, αλλά στην εποχή που υμνεί την μαζικότητα. 
Συνεπώς η περιθωριοποίηση του διαφορετικού, είτε είναι ο πάσχων, είτε είναι ο παράξενος, είτε είναι ο φτωχός του δρόμου, ο άστεγος, ο \"τρελός\" κτλ, είναι ένα φαινόμενο που έχει βάσεις κοινωνικές.
Το συλλογικό πνεύμα είναι για την εποχή μας ένα ωραίο ανέκδοτο.
Ωστόσο, δεν είμαι πεσιμίστρια. Ο άκρατος ατομικισμός σε συνδυασμό με την εύκολη δημοσιότητα και επικοινωνία άνευ ορίων ( βλ. νετ), οδήγησαν με την σειρά τους στο να βρουν τρόπο οι επιμέρους ατομικότητες να ενώσουν τις μοναξιές τους και έτσι αναδύεται σιγά σιγά μια νέα, ίσως όχι τόσο υλική αλλά διαχωρική συλλογικότητα, με τους ανθρώπους να επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους και να αντιλαμβάνονται οτι παρά την όποια διαφορετικότητά τους, τους δένει μια κοινή μοίρα.

Ο άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να ζήσει δίχως τον άνθρωπο, μα δεν μπορεί πολλές φορές και να ζήσει με αυτόν.

Η σύγκρουση είναι εμφυτευμένη μέσα στο dna της ανθρωπότητας και δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που ιστορικά παρατηρούμε οτι μια ομάδα κοινωνική για να αποκτήσει συνοχή έπρεπε να διαφοροποιηθεί απο τις άλλες ομάδες.
Οπότε η αντιπαράθεση μαζί τους, ο ρατσισμός και η ξενοφοβία ήταν το αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας της ομάδας να αποκτήσει μια αίσθηση ταυτότητας και εσωτερικής συνοχής.
Πιστεύω οτι τα συνολικά φαινόμενα αντιστοιχούν κατά κάποιο τρόπο σε επιμέρους μεγέθη της ανθρώπινης ψυχοσύνθεσης.
Βρίσκουμε τους ομοίους μας για να νιώθουμε οτι δεν είμαστε εξωγήινοι και ερχόμαστε σε αντιπαράθεση με τους ανομοίους μας, για να νιώσουμε οτι εκείνοι είναι οι ξένοι.

Πέρα απο όλο το παραπάνω πλαίσιο όμως, η διαφορετικότητα είναι ένα μέγεθος που πάντα υπάρχει, άλλοτε σε μεγαλύτερο και άλλοτε σε μικρότερο βαθμό.
Το κλειδί της υπόθεσης, είναι το πώς μας έμαθαν να την αντιλαμβανόμαστε και να την διαχειριζόμαστε όταν είμασταν μικράκια.
Έτσι αν δεν της έδωσαν χώρο να υπάρχει και να εξελίσσεται προς την δική της κατεύθυνση αλλά την ενοχοποίησαν οι γονείς, αν την συνδέσαμε με παραστάσεις μοναξιάς της παιδικής μας ηλικίας, είναι λογικό στα μάτια μας η διαφορετικότητα να φαντάζει προβληματικότητα.
Έτσι φάνταζε και στα δικά μου μάτια, όταν πρωτοξεκίνησα να γράφω εδώ.Εξ ου και το νικ μου :) 
Αν όμως, αυτή η διαφορετικότητα επαινέθηκε, τροφοδοτήθηκε, απενοχοποιήθηκε, α γ α π η θ η κ ε απο τους γονείς μας, τότε μάλλον και μεις θα την αντιλαμβανόμαστε ως ξεχωριστότητα-ιδιαιτεροτητα και θα κάνουμε σπουδαία πράγματα μαζί της.

Και φυσικά η διαφορετικότητα δεν είναι πρόσκομμα στην κοινωνικοποίηση, μπορεί να μην ανήκεις στο main stream αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν θα ανήκεις πουθενά.
Υπάρχουν όμοιοί σου εκεί έξω ή και διαφορετικοί σου που όμως σε αποδέχονται όπως είσαι και αν ξέρεις να αποκαλύπτεσαι και να εκφράζεις τις ανάγκες σου, θα τους βρεις. 

Εξάλλου, ότι μας προγραμμάτισαν μέσα μας όταν ήμαστε ανήμπορα μικράκια, μπορούμε σαν ενήλικες να το επαναπρογραμματίσουμε, να αρχίσουμε δηλ να βλέπουμε και να αξιολογούμε τον εαυτό μας και τα πράγματα εντελώς διαφορετικά.

( απαντώ και σε σενα νεράιδα με μπότες)

Τέλος, δεν ξέρω αν τους γονείς πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει να τους αγαπάς. 
Δεν υπάρχει πρέπει στο συναίσθημα. Τα συναισθήματα είναι τα πιο αλήθινά πράγματα στον άνθρωπο, δεν εξηγούνται πολλές φορές ούτε καταπιέζονται ( κι αν αυτό επιχειρηθεί ερχόμαστε σε σύγκρουση και σύγχυση).
Αυτό που σίγουρα πρέπει να κάνει κανείς σε σχέση με τους γονείς είναι το να απεξαρτηθεί, να κόψει τον ομφάλιο λώρο, να μπορεί να νιώθει αυτόνομη αντότητα με την δική της προσωπικότητα αν και συνέχεια των ανθρώπων αυτών.

Επίσης, δεν σου είπα Νεραίδα να αγαπήσεις την κοινωνία όπως είναι, αλλά να μην κρύβεις τα προβλήματά σου πίσω απο εκείνα της κοινωνίας.
Κοινώς να μην συγχέεις την ιδεολογία σου με την ψυχολογία σου ;)

Φιλάκια πολλά ευχαριστώ για την όμορφη, γεμάτη ερεθίσματα συζήτηση.

----------


## RainAndWind

Συμφωνώ,πολύ γόνιμη συζήτηση όντως.Μπράβο λοιπόν στην Fairy In Boots που μας έδωσε τη δυνατότητα μέσα από την αυτοανάλυσή της να περάσουμε σε τόσο ενδιαφέροντα μονοπάτια τη σκέψη μας.:)

----------


## FairyInBoots

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> ...αυτή μου η αίσθηση της διαφορετικότητας, *έπαψε να έχει το στίγμα της μοναξιάς και του αρνητικού πρόσημου*.Μέσα από την *κοινωνικοποίηση της διαφορετικότητάς μου*.
> 
> Και να μπορέσεις το δικό σου όραμα να βρεις ποιοι άλλοι το έχουν και *να περάσεις στις γραμμές τους*.Ο άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να ζήσει δίχως τον άνθρωπο,χρειαζόμαστε το μοίρασμα και το κοινό μας τσουκάλι πάντα.
> 
> Αυτό που πρέπει να βρίσκουμε πάντα,είναι το δρόμο *να εκφράζουμε την ανάγκη μας με καθαρό τρόπο*.Να μην την κρύβουμε πίσω από επιφάσεις και ιδεολογήματα αμυντικά*.Όταν θες να σε αγαπήσουν πρέπει να πάψεις να τη σιωπάς αυτή σου την ανάγκη,πρέπει να βγάλεις το χέρι που καλύπτει το στόμα σου και να μη ψιθυρίζεις,αλλά να ακουστείς*.Για να σε προσεγγίσουν πρέπει να αποκαλυφθείς.
> 
> Ναι,δεν έχω τις ίδιες επιλογές με τους πολλούς,αλλά *δεν αισθάνομαι η διαφορετικότητά μου να με αποξενώνει*.Αν τη χρησιμοποιώ σωστά,μπορεί να είναι ένα μου δυνατό κομμάτι,όχι ένα στοιχείο υποβοηθητικό της αποξένωσης.





> _Originally posted by weird_
> Είναι λυπηρό το οτι οι άνθρωποι εξωθούνται συχνά στην *ομογενοποίηση μεσω της άμβλυνσης των διαφορετικοτήτων τους, ικανοποιώντας έτσι την ενστικτώδικη ανάγκη τους να ανήκουν στο κοπάδι.*
> 
> Ο άκρατος ατομικισμός σε συνδυασμό με την εύκολη δημοσιότητα και επικοινωνία άνευ ορίων ( βλ. νετ), οδήγησαν με την σειρά τους στο να βρουν τρόπο *οι επιμέρους ατομικότητες να ενώσουν τις μοναξιές τους* και έτσι αναδύεται σιγά σιγά μια νέα, ίσως όχι τόσο υλική αλλά διαχωρική συλλογικότητα, με τους ανθρώπους να επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους και να αντιλαμβάνονται οτι *παρά την όποια διαφορετικότητά τους, τους δένει μια κοινή μοίρα*.
> 
> Και φυσικά η διαφορετικότητα δεν είναι πρόσκομμα στην κοινωνικοποίηση, μπορεί να μην ανήκεις στο main stream αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν θα ανήκεις πουθενά.
> Υπάρχουν όμοιοί σου εκεί έξω ή και διαφορετικοί σου που όμως σε αποδέχονται όπως είσαι και αν ξέρεις να αποκαλύπτεσαι και να εκφράζεις τις ανάγκες σου, θα τους βρεις.
> 
> Εξάλλου, ότι μας προγραμμάτισαν μέσα μας όταν ήμαστε ανήμπορα μικράκια, *μπορούμε σαν ενήλικες να το επαναπρογραμματίσουμε*, να αρχίσουμε δηλ να βλέπουμε και να αξιολογούμε τον εαυτό μας και τα πράγματα εντελώς διαφορετικά.
> ...



Rain &amp; Wind και Weird, σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για αυτά που γράφετε, βρήκα πραγματικά πολλές και ουσιαστικές απαντήσεις μέσα από τα λόγια σας, βλέπω πλέον ποιο είναι το σημείο που μπερδεύομαι, που χάνω την ουσία, που κάνω δράμα την ικανότητά μου και νοιώθω έτοιμη να τα αλλάξω. 

Η παρατήρηση του εαυτού μου, των συναισθημάτων και των συμπεριφορών μου και η ανάλυσή τους έχουν γίνει πολύ σημαντικές διαδικασίες για μένα τελευταία, καθώς όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ήμουν έρμαιο των συναισθημάτων και των ορμών μου, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω γιατί δε μπορώ να λειτουργήσω σωστά στις σχέσεις μου, τι δεν πήγαινε καλά μαζί μου. Η συζήτηση στο forum με βοηθάει πάρα πολύ, καθώς υπάρχει αλληλεπίδραση και ανταλλαγή απόψεων και οπτικών γωνιών, κάτι που εγώ δε μπορώ να το δω, για κάποιον άλλο είναι πασιφανές, και το αντίστροφο.

----------


## FairyInBoots

Αλήθεια Alobar, γιατί αντέδρασες αμυντικά στο μήνυμά μου; Ξέρεις, δεν είπα πώς κατάλαβα ότι θεωρείς κακό το να αγαπάει κανείς τους γονείς του, ούτε ότι εσύ τους μισείς. Αν και είναι λίγο ασαφή τα όρια των συναισθημάτων σου προς αυτούς, καθώς λίγο πιο κάτω τους αποκαλείς αδιάφορους και ανεπαρκείς ανθρώπους. Γιατί δε μπορείς να ξεπεράσεις την άρνηση της αποδοχής τους;

Μου έκανε επίσης εντύπωση ότι δεν σχολίασες τίποτα από αυτά που σου έγραψα, εκτός από το αν πρέπει κανείς να αγαπάει ή όχι τους γονείς του και αν εσύ τους μισείς. Ποιος είναι ο λόγος που αγνόησες όλα τα υπόλοιπα; Ήταν άστοχα, εκτός θέματος και δεν είχαν τίποτα να σου πούνε; Γιατί προέβαλες ξανά τόσο έντονα την ασπίδα της κούρασής σου και της συνειδητής επιλογής σου να απομονωθείς; 

Σαν να μας λες \"μην ασχολείσται μαζί μου, εγώ δεν είμαι παρά μόνο ένα τέρας της φύσης και ακόμα κι αν από ευγένεια μου απαντήσατε, εγώ θα σας απωθήσω με όλη μου τη δύναμη, γιατί φοβάμαι να έρθω αντιμέτωπη άλλη μια φορά με τον τεράστιο πόνο που έχω βιώσει, με τη ματαιότητα των προσπαθειών μου να με καταλάβουν και να με αποδεχτούν οι άλλοι. Προτιμώ τη λήθη και την απραγία, ακόμα κι αν αυτό μου στερεί τη χαρά και τη ζωντάνια, την όρεξη για ζωή, ένα λόγο να ξυπνάω κάθε πρωί\". 

Και ξέρεις, θα καταφέρεις να απωθήσεις πολλούς έτσι, αλλά το μόνο που θα κερδίσεις θα είναι ένα αίσθημα \"είχα δίκιο, κανένας δε νοιάζεται πραγματικά\". Ίσως και εκεί να στοχεύεις, στο να αποδείξεις στον εαυτό σου ότι όντως είσαι αδιάφορη και τέρας της φύσεως για τους άλλους. Σου αρέσει αυτό το αίσθημα για τον εαυτό σου; Γιατί ξοδεύεις τόση ενέργεια στο να το διατηρείς;

Είναι και κάποιες φράσεις σου, τις οποίες δεν κατάλαβα: 
- Ο λόγος που βγήκα απ\' τον αλκοολισμό είναι απλά και μόνο για να μην επιβαρύνω κι άλλο την υγεία μου. Στο κάτω - κάτω επιβαρύνονται άλλοι. (Δηλαδή ποιοι;)
- Ουδέποτε φοβήθηκα τους ανθρώπους, αντιθέτως πολλοί φοβήθηκαν εμένα (Για ποιο λόγο σε φοβήθηκαν, το έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει αυτό;)
- Δε μπορώ να αποκτήσω πράγματα ή να διεκδικήσω και λόγω χρόνου πλέον. (Τι εννοείς λόγω χρόνου; Τι ηλικίας είσαι; Αλήθεια, παίζει κάποιο ρόλο η ηλικία;)



*Όσον αφορά εμένα σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό:*

Κάποτε θα έβλεπα την αποτυχία ανόρθωσης του ηθικού ενός ατόμου όπως η Alobar, ως προσωπική μου αποτυχία, αποτυχία του σκοπού μου. Το να βοηθήσω ένα άτομο θα γινόταν ένα τόσο μεγάλο \"πρέπει\" μέσα μου, που θα επισκίαζε ακόμα και το νόημα, δηλαδή πιο πολύ σημασία θα είχε για εμένα το αν θα τα καταφέρω, παρά το αν το άτομο αυτό θέλει να βοηθηθεί. Μια πιθανή του άρνηση θα προκαλούσε τη δική μου κατάρρευση, ένα τεράστιο \"γιατί\". Και όλη αυτή η διαδικασία θα ήταν υποσυνείδητη, με αποτέλεσμα εκτός από το \"γιατί δεν τα κατάφερα\", να μην γνωρίζω και \"γιατί νοιώθω τόσο χάλια γι\' αυτό\".

Τώρα πλέον όχι, δεν είναι δική μου ευθύνη, ούτε δικαίωμα, ούτε και έχω την ικανότητα να γιατρέψω τα τραύματα της Alobar ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου ανθρώπου. Αυτό είναι δική της δουλειά και εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από τη διάθεση και τη δύναμή της να το κάνει, να ξεφύγει από την βολική παραίτηση της μεμψιμοιρίας, να πει \"αρκετά ξεκουράστηκα, καιρός να διεκδικήσω ξανά την διάθεσή μου για ζωή, που -όχι, δεν έχει χαθεί- εγώ παραιτήθηκα από αυτήν\". 

Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω εγώ, είναι να της δώσω κάποια ερεθίσματα, να της επιστήσω την προσοχή σε πράγματα που φαίνονται σ εμένα σημαντικά, σύμφωνα με τις προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες και τις όποιες γνώσεις έχω. Δεν έχω σπουδάσει ψυχολογία για να έχω τις γνώσεις ενός ειδικού, αλλά μου αρέσει πολύ να σκαλίζω ψυχές, πρώτη και καλύτερη τη δική μου και να βρίσκω τι είναι αυτό που μας πονάει και γιατί, ποια είναι η ρίζα του, γιατί αντιδράμε αμυντικά ή επιθετικά όταν μας λένε κάτι και πώς μπορούμε να επαναπρογραμματίσουμε τελικά τον εαυτό μας ώστε να μην σαμπτάρουμε την ίδια μας τη ζωή. Αν κάτι από αυτά που λέω έχουν κάτι να της πούνε κι αν αποφασίσει πώς θέλει να κάνει δουλειά με τον εαυτό της, θα τα δεχτεί. Αν όχι, δεν έχει κανένας το δικαίωμα να την πιέσει να το κάνει, όσο αγνός κι αν είναι ο σκοπός του.

----------


## FairyInBoots

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ναι και φτανουμε σε ενα συγκεκριμενο γεγονος...σηκωθηκα σημερα για να πω και λιγο τα δικα μου με γκρινια....ο πατερας μου για 15000στη φορα μου λεει να κοψω το καπνισμα και οτι ειμαι χαλια.
> Βασικα ανταλλασουμε 10 κουβεντες την ημερα...στις 6 μου αναφερει να κοψω το καπνισμα και στις αλλες 3 να κοψω το φαϊ και μια αδιαφορη που μπορει να μου λεει κατι παρεμφερες.
> Ητοι εδω και μια 5ετια εχω ακουσει να κοψω το καπνισμα 365*5*6=οσο κανει.
> Α ειναι και καπνιστης εκτος των αλλων....αααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααα
> 
> Τεσπα....προχωραμε δεν θα αφησω να με χαλασει τωρα:)
> Λεπτομερειες που γινονται ογκολιθοι και σε χαλανε πολλες φορες.
> 
> Ουφ...ναναι καλα αλλα δεν αλλαζει...ουτε εγω αλλαζω...



Lol!! Έτσι είναι οι γονείς Keep, σχεδόν πάντα έχουν κάτι να σου πουν και κάποια συμβουλή να σου δώσου, άσχετα αν αυτοί δεν ακολουθούν τα διδάγματά τους! 

Όπως λέει και ο Quino για τους γονείς της Mafalda: \"Δείξτε συμπάθεια! Κατά βάθος είναι τρομοκρατημένοι άνθρωποι!\"

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα Φέρυ με τις μπότες και με τις... πολλές ερωτήσεις... για ποιό λόγο να θέλω να κάνω πιο ορατά τα όρια των συναισθημάτων μου Φέρυ; Θα χρειαζόταν ίσως να αναφέρω γεγονότα που απλά δεν επιθυμώ για να γίνει αυτό εκτός αν έχεις την αίσθηση ότι δεν είμαι σε θέση να τα οριοθετήσω. Δε θα με πείραζε πάντως. Δεν είμαι εδώ για να αποδείξω τί μπορώ ή δε μπορώ να κάνω. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν είμαι σε φάση υπερανάλυσης, το κάνω πολλά χρόνια, ο εγκέφαλός μου κοντεύει να σπάσει, ευτυχώς με προειδοποιεί ο ίδιος για να το κόψω λίγο το χούι. Ο λόγος που δε σχολίασα είναι γιατί πέρασες σε ένα ψυχογράφημα κατά κάποιο τρόπο της προσωπικότητάς μου, και δεν είναι ότι με ενοχλεί αλλά εγώ θέλησα απλά να καταθέσω δυο πράματα αρχικά με βάση εμένα. Από κει και πέρα δε θέλω να επεκταθώ σε λεπτομέρειες προκειμένου να καλυφθούν κάποια κενά, ούτε κι εσύ νομίζω το έχεις ανάγκη από πλευράς μου. Είμαστε σε αντίθετες φάσεις μάλλον. Εσύ συνεχίζεις την εποικοδομητική σου πορεία ως προς την ανεύρεση των έσω σου και την όσο γίνεται καλύτερη διευθέτησή τους, εγώ εγκαταλείπω για δικούς μου λόγους. Νομίζω ότι αυτά που έγραψες στα εισαγωγικά με αδικούν λίγο, εκτός πια βρε Φέρυ αν τόσο καλά έχεις καταλάβει πώς βλέπω εγώ τον εαυτό μου. Μήπως είναι λίγο άστοχο να προβαίνει κανείς σε χαρακτηρισμούς βλέποντας ένα - δυο γραπτά του άλλου; Από πού κι ως πού ξέρεις με τί φόβους έχω έρθει αντιμέτωπη, αν τους έχω βιώσει, αν με τρόμαξαν ή τους τρόμαξα... αν όντως έχω κάνει προσπάθεια να με αποδεχτούν οι άλλοι... εγώ έθεσα το θέμα του \'ξέρω\' πόσα καλά στοιχεία έχω αλλά δε \'πίστεψα\' ποτέ σχεδόν σε αυτά... δε με θεωρώ \'τέρας\' της φύσης, κι ευθέως σου λέω ότι με θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα καλό χαρακτήρα, για να το πω έτσι απλά... δε θέλω να περάσω σε αυτοχαρακτηρισμούς, ούτε και τους έκανα για μένα αν κάπου τους είδες. Ποιόν νοιάζει ρε Φέρυ τί θέλω εγώ; Γιατί να \'απωθήσω\' επειδή επιλέγω τη μοναχικότητα και γιατί να εξηγήσω τους λόγους; Πραγματικά στις τελευταίες σου ερωτήσεις δε θέλω να απαντήσω, θα δώσω κι άλλα προσωπικά μου κομμάτια πώς το λένε. Δόξα τω Θεώ - χμμ... - υπάρχουν μέλη που μετέχουν στη συζήτηση μια χαρά και βοηθητικά για σένα και για τους υπόλοιπους.

Η τελευταία σου παράγραφος θα μπορούσε και να με ενοχλήσει ίσως γιατί χρησιμοποιείς τί βρε Φέρυ;... την Αλομπάρ που δε μπόρεσες να βοηθήσεις;... σα να την ξέρεις ένα πράγμα και συγγνώμη κιόλας... ξέρεις, έχουμε το ίδιο χόμπυ, να σκαλίζουμε ψυχές... το παράτησα, κι αν σου είχα απαντήσει όπως πάνω - κάτω τα άλλα μέλη, μάλλον θα έλεγες άλλα πράγματα τώρα για μένα. Δε θέλησα να συμμετάσχω έτσι. Τα πράγματα ή ερεθίσματα που θέλεις να μου επισημάνεις ίσως, γιατί δε σου περνάει απ\' το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να μου είναι ήδη γνωστά; Κάποτε μπορεί να έκανα αυτό που κάνεις εσύ. Έχω βοηθήσει πολλούς ανθρώπους Φέρυ, τώρα δε θέλω ρε Φέρυ, τέλος. Ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα στην εξέλιξη ή στην παραίτηση. Για κάποιους λόγους πάντα. Καλό θά \'ταν να μη βγάζουμε όμως τόσο συμπερασματικές απόψεις για το ποιόν του άλλου, τη δυναμική του απ\' τη στιγμή που αγνοούμε βασικά για αυτόν πράγματα. Και επειδή νιώθω να με έχεις \'τσουβαλιάσει\' κανονικά, θα σου πω λοιπόν ότι είμαι ένας άνθρωπος με μεγάλη δύναμη ψυχής - όσο αντιφατικό κι αν το θεωρείς - που δε γουστάρει άλλο. Βιώνω την απεξάρτησή μου αυτή την περίοδο Φέρυ. Και η αλλαγή στάσης ζωής είναι εξέλιξη έτσι κι αλλιώς. Αλλά δεν ενδείκνυται για άλλα \'σκαλίσματα\'. Τουλάχιστον απ\' την πλευρά μου. Καλή σου συνέχεια.

Έντιτ: Ένας απ\' τους λόγους που έχω κουραστεί πολύ σωματικά και ψυχικά, είναι έπειδή έχω κάνει πολύ και δύσκολη δουλειά με τον εαυτό μου. Νά \'σαι καλά.

----------


## keep_walking

> Lol!! Έτσι είναι οι γονείς Keep, σχεδόν πάντα έχουν κάτι να σου πουν και κάποια συμβουλή να σου δώσου, άσχετα αν αυτοί δεν ακολουθούν τα διδάγματά τους!
> 
> Όπως λέει και ο Quino για τους γονείς της Mafalda: \"Δείξτε συμπάθεια! Κατά βάθος είναι τρομοκρατημένοι άνθρωποι!\"


Μου αρεσε αυτο που εγραψες εκπεμπει μια ζεστασια...και μου αρεσει η θετικοτητα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Αlobar,άνθρωπος είσαι,δικαιούσαι και να κουράζεσαι,όλοι το δικαιούμαστε.Κάνε αυτό που σε αποφορτίζει και κανένας δεν θα σε πιέσει για το αντίθετο.Εδώ είμαστε,όταν νιώσεις πάλι ξεκούραστη και θες να ξαναμιλήσεις,να σε ακούσουμε.Δεν πέρασες και λίγα,αλλά είσαι δυνατή,θα τα καταφέρεις,όπως το κάνεις πάντα.:)

Fairy in Boots,είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο,συνέχισε να ψάχνεις τις αλήθειες που θα σε πάνε μπροστά.Το ίδιο εύχομαι σε όλους μας.:)

Keep,μία από τα ίδια.Αλλά επειδή θεωρώ το λιγότερο οξύμωρο να ακούω από τους ανθρώπους που με κακοποιούσαν σε όλη την παιδική,εφηβική και ένα μέρος της ενήλικης ζωής μου πόσο κακό μου κάνει το τσιγάρο,μία ωραία ημέρα τους είπα πως τουλάχιστον αυτό το επιλέγω εγώ,ενώ αυτό που μου έκαναν το επέλεγαν αυτοί.Απίστευτη υποκρισία,να νοιάζονται για το αν πεθάνω όσοι με πέθαιναν χρόνια ολόκληρα.Κάτι δείχνει ε;Έχεις ακουστά το\"πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή και μετά το χούι\";:P:P

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> θεωρώ το λιγότερο οξύμωρο να ακούω από τους ανθρώπους που με κακοποιούσαν σε όλη την παιδική,εφηβική και ένα μέρος της ενήλικης ζωής μου πόσο κακό μου κάνει το τσιγάρο,μία ωραία ημέρα τους είπα πως τουλάχιστον αυτό το επιλέγω εγώ,ενώ αυτό που μου έκαναν το επέλεγαν αυτοί.Απίστευτη υποκρισία,να νοιάζονται για το αν πεθάνω όσοι με πέθαιναν χρόνια ολόκληρα.Κάτι δείχνει ε;Έχεις ακουστά το\"πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή και μετά το χούι\";:P:P


Έχω και εγώ ένα κοινό βίωμα σε αυτό.
Όσο περισσότερο κακοποιούσαν την ψυχή μου, τόσο περισσότερο ανησυχούσαν για το σώμα μου, την σωματική μου υγεία και ευεξία.
Συχνά οι γονείς κάνουν λάθη τραγικά και μετά επίσης τραγικά θέλουν να πείσουν τον εαυτό τους οτι είναι στον σωστό δρόμο... χεχε.

----------


## Remedy

δεν το βρισκω οξυμωρο αυτο που περιγραφεις ρειν..
αν το καλοσκεφτεις, μπορεις να θυμηθεις αρκετους ανθρωπους χειριστικους , που κολλανε σε διαφορες μανιες \"υγειινης\" ζωης και προτρεπουν επιμονα τους αλλους, ΟΧΙ γιατι κοπτονται για την καλη του υγεια, απλα και μονο γιατι σκαρφιστηκαν αλλον εναν τροπο χειρισμου τους, πλαγιο και καλυμενο με την επιφαση \"για το καΛο σου\"....

----------


## RainAndWind

Ναι weird και Remedy.:)Οι δικοί μου γονείς,μία μητέρα που κακοποιούσε και ένας συνεξαρτώμενος,παθητικός δηλαδή πατέρας,που τη δικαιολογούσε,αρνούνται ακόμη όσα περάσαμε στα χέρια τους.Δε δούλεψαν ποτέ για να καταφέρουν να το δουν,όσο και να το παλέψαμε τα παιδιά τους.Οι μορφές αυτές συμπεριφοράς είναι τόσο βαθιά εντυπωμένες,που είναι αδύνατο να φύγουν δίχως δουλειά,το παιδί τους παραμένει παιδί στα μάτια τους και αυτοί στην παραμύθα της άσκησης ελέγχου,τότε το μόνο που υπάρχει ως διέξοδος,είναι να συνειδητοποιήσει το παιδί πως είχε τύποις γονείς,που ουσιαστικά πάντα θα παραμείνουν παιδιά,αφοσιωμένοι στις παρορμήσεις και στην άρνηση που τους έχει γίνει αυτοκόλλητη.Κατανοούμε τα γιατί και προχωράμε,ξέροντας και βλέποντας κατάματα την αλήθεια,όσο κι αν ευχόμαστε να ήταν τα πράγματα διαφορετικά.Έτσι,με θετικούς τρόπους και με απόκτηση γνώσης.Δεν μισούμε αλλά και δεν καλύπτουμε με ψέμα την ευθύνη κανενός.:)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ναι weird και Remedy.:)Οι δικοί μου γονείς,μία μητέρα που κακοποιούσε και ένας συνεξαρτώμενος,παθητικός δηλαδή πατέρας,που τη δικαιολογούσε,αρνούνται ακόμη όσα περάσαμε στα χέρια τους.Δε δούλεψαν ποτέ για να καταφέρουν να το δουν,όσο και να το παλέψαμε τα παιδιά τους.Οι μορφές αυτές συμπεριφοράς είναι τόσο βαθιά εντυπωμένες,που είναι αδύνατο να φύγουν δίχως δουλειά,το παιδί τους παραμένει παιδί στα μάτια τους και αυτοί στην παραμύθα της άσκησης ελέγχου,τότε το μόνο που υπάρχει ως διέξοδος,είναι να συνειδητοποιήσει το παιδί πως είχε τύποις γονείς,που ουσιαστικά πάντα θα παραμείνουν παιδιά,αφοσιωμένοι στις παρορμήσεις και στην άρνηση που τους έχει γίνει αυτοκόλλητη.Κατανοούμε τα γιατί και προχωράμε,ξέροντας και βλέποντας κατάματα την αλήθεια,όσο κι αν ευχόμαστε να ήταν τα πράγματα διαφορετικά.Έτσι,με θετικούς τρόπους και με απόκτηση γνώσης.Δεν μισούμε αλλά και δεν καλύπτουμε με ψέμα την ευθύνη κανενός.:)


Καλή μου, έτσι ακριβώς είναι.
Θέλει πολλή δουλειά απο μέρους του γονεά για να συνειδητοποιήσει τα κενά του, αυτά τα οποία κατ ανάγκη υποστήκαμε και συχνά δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να το κάνουν.
Πολύ συχνά θα λένε οτι σε ξέρουν αφού σε γέννησαν ενώ στην ουσία δεν υπήρξατε παρα δυο ξένοι στο ίδιο σπίτι, αφού συναισθηματική εγγύτητα δεν υπήρχε και το πολύ πολύ να ξέρουν τα χούγια ο ένας του άλλου.

Αυτοί τυφλώνονται με ψέμα γιατί φυσικα η αλήθεια τους βαραίνει υπερβολικά πολύ.
Θέλει γενναιοδωρία η αλήθεια. 
Και ναι, ο θυμός που γίνεται μίσος με τον καιρό μετατρέπεται σε άλλα συναισθήματα, πιο ουδέτερα, μα η ευθύνη τους είναι υπαρκτή.
Και η απόσταση αναγκαστική, όταν τόσα ψέματα μπαίνουν ανάμεσά σας. 
Είναι κρίμα μα μερικοί άνθρωποι θα γεννηθούν και θα πεθάνουν εθελοτυφλώντας, χωρίς ποτέ να δουν τον ήλιο της αλήθειας.

----------


## Alobar

Rain καλημέρα ξανά και μάλλον ξεστόμισες την κατάλληλη λέξη. Έχω ένα θέμα με τις λέξεις, είμαι ακριβολόγος... :) . Ναι, περί δικαιώματος πρόκειται. Και τα βιαστικά συμπεράσματα πάντα με ενοχλούσαν, και για όσες φορές έχω προβεί και η ίδια σε τέτοια, τό \'χω μετανιώσει, απλά αδίκησα ανθρώπους. Βασικά, έχω καταθέσει ούτε τα μισά απ\' όσα έχω περάσει προσωπικά, αλλά εδώ δε νομίζω να γίνεται διαγωνισμός για το ποιός έχει περάσει τα περισσότερα. Ούτε και βαθμολογούμε έχοντας μια κλίμακα δυσκολίας. Ποιός θα μπορούσε να την οριοθετήσει άλλωστε; Τό \'χω ξαναπεί, μεγάλο σημείο εξέλιξης για μένα είναι πια η έλλειψη θυμού για πράγματα που κάποτε με έβγαζαν απ\' τα ρούχα μου. Κι αυτό θέλει πολύ δουλειά. Απ\' την άλλη όμως, ακόμη κι αν παραδέχομαι την προσωπική μου \'ήττα\' ανάμεσα στο τομάρι μου και στην πίστη μου σε αυτό, γιατί να θεωρείται \'αποτυχία\'; Μήπως επειδή τελικά ακόμη και η αυτοβελτίωση του καθενός έχει μπει κι αυτή σε καλούπια; Για μένα είναι ακόμη εφικτό ένα και μοναδικό όνειρο. Θέλω να ζήσω σ\' ένα μικρό μέρος, μακριά απ\' την πόλη. Χωρίς αναλύσεις, χωρίς εξηγήσεις, χωρίς πολλούς ανθρώπους. Με τη φύση μου, με τα ζώα μου με το μπαξέ μου. Και με τα γραπτά μου. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δε θα αδικήσω κάποιους που το κάνουν χαρακτηρίζοντάς τους ως \'επαναπαυμένους\' ή \'σε απόσυρση\'. Προσωπικά μου βγαίνει ως φυσιολογική ανάγκη κι επειδή έχω αναγκαστεί να στερήσω απ\' τον εαυτό μου πολλές φυσιολογικές ανάγκες - όπως συμβαίνει και αυτή την περίοδο - δε θα ήθελα να συμβεί και σ\' αυτό το κομμάτι. Πολλές φορές νιώθει πλήρης κανείς. Ό,τι έδωσε έδωσε κι ό,τι πήρε πήρε. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να γίνουμε αυτό που πραγματικά είμαστε. Αν τα καταφέρουμε. Καλημέρα σας είπα;...

:)

----------


## FairyInBoots

Καλησπέρα Alobar!

Καταρχήν σου ζητώ συγνώμη αν σου έδωσα την εντύπωση πώς βγάζω συμπεράσματα.
Αυτά που έγραψα στο post μου δεν είναι παρά καθαρά μία εικόνα που είδα εγώ,
σύμφωνα με αυτά που είπες στο δικό σου post, από το οποίο -μη γνωρίζοντάς σε καλά 
και μην έχοντας διαβάσει κάτι άλλο από εσένα- μου έδωσε μία αίσθηση παράπονου.

Διαβάζοντας τις απαντήσεις σου, καταλαβαίνω πλέον πώς πολύ συνειδητοποιημένα έχεις
φτάσει εκεί που έχεις φτάσει και πώς σε γεμίζει να είσαι εκεί. Το όνειρό σου να ζήσεις μακριά
από την πόλη, κοντά στη φύση και χωρίς πολλούς ανθρώπους, είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφο και 
σου εύχομαι με όλη μου τη ψυχή να το κατακτήσεις σύντομα. Η απομόνωση δεν είναι κάτι 
κακό, ούτε κατακριτέο, σε καμία περίπτωση. Μερικές φορές είναι και ευλογία, εφόσον το 
επιθυμούμε φυσικά. 

Συγνώμη επίσης για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις, δε θέλω να φανώ αδιάκριτη ή περίεργη, ούτε 
ήταν ανακριτικές. Ήταν μια προσπάθεια να κατανοήσω κάποια πράγματα που δεν μου ήταν 
σαφή και φυσικά σου διευκρίνησα ότι αν θέλεις κι εσύ μου απαντάς. Έχουμε όλοι κάθε δικαίωμα να διασφαλίζουμε τα κομμάτια του εαυτού μας και να μην τα αποκαλύπτουμε αν δε θέλουμε. 

Σχετικά με την τελευταία παράγραφο, μιλούσα καθαρά για εμένα και καθαρά για παρελθοντικές
μου συμπεριφορές. Εσένα σε ανέφερα σαν παράδειγμα, θα μπορούσα στη θέση της Alobar να έχω 
βάλει την πρώην κολλητή μου, ή τη μητέρα μου, ή την ξαδέρφη μου, ή οποιονδήποτε άλλον 
άνθρωπο, τον οποίο αισθάνθηκα κάποτε την ανάγκη να βοηθήσω. Αυτό που λέω, είναι πώς 
παλιότερα, ενώ οι προθέσεις μου ήταν καλές, δηλαδή ήθελα να κάνω καλό σε κάποιον, εστίαζα
περισσότερο στο τι θέλω εγώ (δλδ να τον βοηθήσω), παρά στο τι θέλει αυτός (θέλει να βοηθηθεί
ή όχι;) και στο αν πάω να βοηθήσω με το σωστό τρόπο. Και συνήθως μου τυχαίνανε άτομα που δε θέλανε να βοηθηθούνε ή που νοιώθανε πώς πνίγονται από τις προσπάθειές μου. Και το αποτέλεσμα 
στην δικιά μου ψυχολογία, ήταν πως πληγωνόμουν και ένοιωθα ακυρωμένη, επειδή εγώ πρόσφερα τη βοήθειά μου κι ο άλλος την αρνήθηκε. Αυτό που λέω είναι πώς πλέον έχω καταλάβει αυτές τις διαδικασίες μέσα μου και τις έχω διορθώσει.

Όσο για το ότι δε σε ξέρω και γιατί να ενδιαφέρομαι να σε βοηθήσω, πίστεψέ με, για μένα δεν έχει
την παραμικρή σημασία αυτό. Αν ένας άγνωστος σε μένα άνθρωπος μου ζητούσε τη βοήθειά μου κι 
εγώ είχα την ικανότητα και τη δυνατότητα να του την προσφέρω, δε θα με ενδιέφερε αν τον ξέρω ή όχι. 
Θα το έκανα. Αρκεί να την ήθελε, να περνούσε από το χέρι μου και να μπορούσα να το κάνω.

Καλησπέρες!

----------


## FairyInBoots

> _Originally posted by Asterix_
> Fairy in boots,καλησπέρα...Εάν μπορείς επειδή από αυτά που γράφεις βλέπω ότι έχεις βαθιές γνώσεις και ξέρεις πολύ καλά να αναλύεις κάποια πράγματα,άμα θέλεις μπες και στο δικό μου θέμα που έχω αναρτήσει,είναι αυτό που λέει ότι θέλω να κάνω μία καινούργια αρχή στην ζωή μου και γράψε μου την γνώμη σου...Πραγματικά,θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ η άποψή σου...Ευχαριστώ...


Καλησπέρα και σε σένα Asterix!

Ζητώ συγνώμη που δεν απάντησα ακόμα στο θέμα σου, 
το διάβασα, αλλά λόγω περιορισμένου χρόνου δεν πρόλαβα να ολοκληρώσω ακόμα την απάντησή μου. Πάντως θα το κάνω σύντομα! 

Νά σαι καλά και αισιόδοξος!
Όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Cheers!

----------


## Alobar

Φέρυ καλησπέρα. Πιθανόν να έγινα λίγο παραπάνω κι εγώ \'επιθετική\' μαζί σου, αλλά πίστεψέ με, διέκρινα ένα... καταιγισμό ερωτημάτων. Μου θύμισες λίγο εμένα κάποια χρόνια πριν... ;) . Ένα ακόμη καλό και ωφέλιμο \'δώρο\' που έχω πάρει, είναι το να μην έχω πια κανένα πρόβλημα στο να παραδέχομαι τις τυχόν μαλακιούλες μου. Ναι, Φέρυ, μου την έσπασες ολίγον τι... :D ... παραπάνω λοιπόν, μιλάς για τις καλές σου προθέσεις. Πληγωνόσουν επειδή οι άλλοι αρνούνταν τελικά, για τους λόγους που περιγράφεις, τη βοήθειά σου. Το μόνο σίγουρο απ\' αυτό που λες, και χωρίς να θέλω να προχωρήσω με τη σειρά μου σε δικό σου ψυχογράφημα, είναι ότι πονάς, άρα αγαπάς, άρα συμπάσχεις. Βέβαια, δε ξέρω τη γνώμη σου, αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι όλα όσα κάνουμε για τους άλλους ή προτιθέμεθα έστω να κάνουμε, είναι για τη δική μας τέρψη τελικά. Το μεγαλύτερο κέρδος του \'εγώ\' μας όταν καταφέρνουμε να το υπερβούμε. Θα συμπληρώσω έναν ακόμη λόγο στο γιατί κάποιος τελικά μπορεί να αρνείται τη βοήθεια ενός άλλου, ακόμη κι όταν είναι εμφανές ότι τη χρειάζεται ή το δηλώνει ότι τη θέλει. Είναι επειδή έρχεται το \'γιατί εσύ να είσαι σε θέση να μου προσφέρεις βοήθεια - καθότι μάλλον εγώ στη θέση σου δε θα το έκανα - ή ποιός είσαι συ ρε που μπορείς να βοηθήσεις εμένα;\'... παίζει πολύ, καρατσεκαρισμένο... :) . Τα μοναδικά πλάσματα που θα δεχτούν βοήθεια με μεγάλη ανακούφιση και δε θα κάνουν αυτή τη σκέψη βεβαίως, δεν είναι άλλα απ\' τα ζώα. Δόξα τω Θεώ ποτέ δε μου έκαναν αυτή την ερώτηση σ\' όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που τα βοηθάω... :) ... βλέπεις υστερούν μπροστά στο σπουδαιότερο και ταυτόχρονα πιο άχρηστο ανθρώπινο χαρακτηριστικό, αυτό του εγωϊσμού μας. Κι ο λόγος που σου αναφέρω τα ζώα είναι για να σου πω κυρίως ότι δαγκώθηκα πολλές φορές αδιαμαρτύρητα προκειμένου να βοηθήσω, γιατί ξέρω πως ο φόβος τους κι ο πόνος τους γεννάει επίθεση για άμυνα. Οι άνθρωποι που μας δαγκώνουν όμως όταν τους απλώνουμε το χέρι, δαγκώνουν κυρίως για να μας πληγώσουν. Στο τέλος αναφέρεις τις τρεις βασικές προϋποθέσεις προκειμένου να επιτευχθεί το πολυπόθητο. Αρκεί να το θέλει, να μπορούμε και να περνάει απ\' το χέρι μας. Κι αρκεί να μην υπάρχουν \'άλλοι\' που δε τον αφήνουν. Γιατί είσαι μόνος και είναι περισσότεροι. Γιατί μού \'χει συμβεί στις δικές μου προσπάθειες και δεν ήταν θέμα της δικής μου ή όχι ικανότητας. Γιατί χρειάζεται να αποσύρεσαι όταν εσύ περνάς δύσκολα και δεν είναι καλό για κανέναν να σηκώσεις και το βάρος του άλλου. Αυτές τις μέρες βγήκε από κλινική μια φίλη που με περιμένει πως και πως για να με δει. Ένας καταπληκτικός άνθρωπος που δυστυχώς έχει μεγάλη ταλαιπώρια στο μυαλό του. Όταν άπλωσα το χέρι μου γνώριζα ότι ήταν ρίσκο. Αλλά δεν είχα να βοηθήσω τόσο την ίδια, όσο να να τα βάλω με τους πολλούς. Τους αδιάφορους πολλούς που τελικά την πέταξαν εκεί που την πέταξαν όταν είδαν ότι τα πράγματα δυσκόλεψαν. Κι ο λόγος Φέρυ ήταν ότι αυτό που τους \'χαλούσε\' δεν ήταν η υγεία αυτής της γυναίκας που χειροτέρευε, αλλά εγώ που δε τη φοβήθηκα και ήξερα πως να την προσεγγίσω και να την κάνω να νιώσει οικεία. Δεν είναι δύσκολο όταν δε φοβάσαι. Δεν είναι δύσκολο όταν αντιμετωπίζεις τον άλλο ισότιμα. Και κυρίως δεν είναι δύσκολο όταν τα όποια λόγια μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν με ένα άγγιγμα. Για μένα άνθρωποι με πολλά λόγια και θεωρίες που παρουσιάζονται ως καλοθελητές και γνώστες, απέχουν συνήθως απ\' το να καταφέρνουν εμπράκτως να απλώνουν το χέρι τους. Αν δε καταφέρεις να νιώσεις ένα τσίγκλισμα στην καρδιά σου, έστω και μόνο στη σκέψη ότι μπορείς να βρεθείς ανά πάσα στιγμή στη θέση του άλλου, δε γίνεται τίποτα. Κι αν καταφέρεις αυτή τη σκέψη να τη μετουσιώσεις σε συναίσθημα, γίνονται τα πάντα...
Σου εύχομαι καλή και εποικοδομητική χρονιά. Και να μη ξεχνάς να σε περιφρουρείς γιατί \'αντιλυσσικό\' για τους ανθρώπους δε βρέθηκε ακόμη...

:)

----------


## FairyInBoots

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

Εύχομαι ο καινούριος χρόνος να είναι γεμάτος με υγεία, ευτυχία και επίτευξη των στόχων μας!

----------


## FairyInBoots

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Πληγωνόσουν επειδή οι άλλοι αρνούνταν τελικά, για τους λόγους που περιγράφεις, τη βοήθειά σου. Το μόνο σίγουρο απ\' αυτό που λες, και χωρίς να θέλω να προχωρήσω με τη σειρά μου σε δικό σου ψυχογράφημα, είναι ότι πονάς, άρα αγαπάς, άρα συμπάσχεις.


Alobar, έχεις δίκιο στα παραπάνω, όντως συμπάσχω και αγαπώ. Και πονώ όταν δε μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Αλλά πλέον μαθαίνω να συνειδητοποιώ ότι δεν είμαι υπεύθυνη για τα πάντα, δε μπορώ να αλλάξω ή να βοηθήσω κάποιον αν δεν το θέλει κι ο ίδιος και φυσικά δεν πρέπει να αισθάνομαι θλίψη όταν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, καθώς ο καθένας σε αυτή τη ζωή θα ζήσει ότι είναι να ζήσει και κανένας δε μπορεί να το αλλάξει με το έτσι θέλω. Μπορώ να προσπαθήσω όσο με \"παίρνει\", αλλά πάντα με διακριτικότητα και σεβασμό στην προσωπικότητα και στα όρια του άλλου. 

Από μικρή είχα μια αίσθηση ότι εγώ ευθύνομαι για τα πάντα (προφανώς τροφοδοτούμενη από το διαζύγιο των γονιών μου και την κλασσική σκέψη \"μήπως έφταιγα εγώ που χωρίσανε η μαμά και ο μπαμπάς;\" και αργότερα από την ψυχολογική υποστήριξη της μητέρας μου). Προσπαθώ να την εντοπίζω όταν κάνει ξανά την εμφάνισή της σε διάφορα θέματα της τωρινής μου καθημερινότητας και να την τιθασεύω.






> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Βέβαια, δε ξέρω τη γνώμη σου, αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι όλα όσα κάνουμε για τους άλλους ή προτιθέμεθα έστω να κάνουμε, είναι για τη δική μας τέρψη τελικά. Το μεγαλύτερο κέρδος του \'εγώ\' μας όταν καταφέρνουμε να το υπερβούμε.



Δε ξέρω να απαντήσω σε αυτό το θέμα, την έχω ακούσει κι άλλες φορές αυτή την άποψη. Αν είναι έτσι, δεν ξέρω το λόγο, ούτε αν υπάρχει άνθρωπος για τον οποίο να μην ισχύει, κι αν ναι, τι αισθάνεται αυτός ο άνθρωπος όταν θέλει να βοηθήσει κάποιον άλλο. 






> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Και να μη ξεχνάς να σε περιφρουρείς γιατί \'αντιλυσσικό\' για τους ανθρώπους δε βρέθηκε ακόμη...


Lol! Πράγματι! Μάλλον πρέπει να το κοιτάξουν αυτό οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρίες! :-D

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Τα μοναδικά πλάσματα που θα δεχτούν βοήθεια με μεγάλη ανακούφιση και δε θα κάνουν αυτή τη σκέψη βεβαίως, δεν είναι άλλα απ\' τα ζώα. Δόξα τω Θεώ ποτέ δε μου έκαναν αυτή την ερώτηση σ\' όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που τα βοηθάω... :) ... βλέπεις υστερούν μπροστά στο σπουδαιότερο και ταυτόχρονα πιο άχρηστο ανθρώπινο χαρακτηριστικό, αυτό του εγωϊσμού μας. Κι ο λόγος που σου αναφέρω τα ζώα είναι για να σου πω κυρίως ότι δαγκώθηκα πολλές φορές αδιαμαρτύρητα προκειμένου να βοηθήσω, γιατί ξέρω πως ο φόβος τους κι ο πόνος τους γεννάει επίθεση για άμυνα. Οι άνθρωποι που μας δαγκώνουν όμως όταν τους απλώνουμε το χέρι, δαγκώνουν κυρίως για να μας πληγώσουν.
> :)


Όντως τα ζώα είναι άκακα και πιο \"ανθρώπινα\" από τους ανθρώπους.
Αλλά κι εσύ και γω Alobar άνθρωποι είμαστε. Τις ίδιες αδυναμίες που συχνά προσάπτουμε στους άλλους, είτε δικαίως είτε αδίκως, τις έχουμε κι μεις οι ίδιοι. Κι ακόμα κι αν προσπαθούμε να τις καταπολεμήσουμε και έχουμε φτάσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο να το επιτύχουμε, ίσως κι εμείς οι ίδιοι, να δαγκώσουμε τον άλλο που θα απλώσει το χέρι του σε μας. Χωρις να το συνειδητοποιήσουμε άμεσα εκείνη τη στιγμή. Όσο υπάρχουμε, πόσα ακόμα θα συνειδητοποιούμε για εμάς. Νομίζω ποτέ δε θα σταματήσει αυτό, μέχρι να κλέισουμε τα ματια μας.

Χρειαζόμαστε και την απομόνωσή μας και την επαφή με τον άνθρωπο. Γιατί όταν τσουβαλιάζουμε και καταφεύγουμε σε απολυτότητες, εκεί να ανησυχούμε ότι κάτι, κάπου, κάνουμε λάθος.
Φιλικά:)

ΥΓ. Πολύ ωραίο θέμα Fairy:)

----------

